# Charlotte is just so damn unlikable



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't like Charlotte either, but I'm not sure why you mentioned her looks as one of the reasons why she can't be a babyface. Bayley doesn't exactly look like a Victoria's Secret angel, either, but she's a great babyface.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte as a face just doesn't work.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

CJ said:


> Charlotte as a face just doesn't work.


I read this as Charlotte's face just doesn't work.


Quite honestly, I'd agree with either.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

She's a miles better heel. Her genetically superior gimmick on NXT was when she was at the top of her game.

Her character has been handled poorly since the callup to be honest though, she is literally just Ric Flair's daughter and barely anything else which is a shame.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Her looks isn't why she's unlikeable, she's an average chick you'd see walking in a shopping mall. She's unlikeable to me because we are given absolutely no reason to like her at this point. Her gimmick on the main roster is actually Ric Flair's daughter, that's all the casuals know her as, even with the damn entrance music. Meanwhile for those with the network, we saw Sasha come off of two of the best women's matches arguably ever and she isn't getting much time, and Paige basically exposing Charlotte for what she's been on TV. In NXT, her gimmick was a work horse pure athlete that could beat anyone at any given time with or without the title, now she's bland.


----------



## dirty24 (Aug 10, 2015)

If I see her and Ric crying together one more time well I don't know what I'll do - pout I suppose

AS far as Sasha - her time is coming. I think WWE knows they have something special but they'll wait until Wrestlemania for her to win the strap as a big payoff


----------



## C.J.Styles (Apr 27, 2015)

The match at Hell in a Cell told me a lot about her. She got her ass kicked by Nikki. Nikki carried the match and IMO if you're champ you to have the ability to carry a match for a stretch and she doesn't Banks and Lynch are far better wrestlers. Charlotte should have been left in NXT longer. Her wrestling is why she's unlikeable to me.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ric Flair's daughter needs to drop the title and go off and find a personality of her own.*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

CraigWL said:


> She's a miles better heel. Her genetically superior gimmick on NXT was when she was at the top of her game.
> 
> Her character has been handled poorly since the callup to be honest though, she is literally just Ric Flair's daughter and barely anything else which is a shame.


Agreed. In the mean time though, I'll enjoy her and Banks hopefully going at it at Mania whether anyone else likes it or not.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Ric Flair's daughter needs to drop the title and go off and find a personality of her own.*


Yeah the whole Ric Flair tribute act is tiresome to say the least.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

That "superior athlete" arrogance she had prior to joining the main roster has vanished completely from her character which is a pity, I did enjoy that aspect of it on NXT and it certainly made for some excellent chemistry with the likes of Bayley and Sasha Banks. 

I think introducing her as Flair's daughter for the main audience was a wise decision as its hardly the first time they have done this for "generation" stars but they needed to move away from that by now.

Mention it sure but don't make it her entire thing.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I agree. I have no problem with her looks, I don't even think she's ugly like a lot of people on the forum seem to think, but her imitating Ric Flair is just so fucking intolerable at this point.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

She needs to drop the flairisms & become her own character.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It's the fact she is basically a female Ric Flair knock off that annoys me. We get it, you are his daughter, you don't have to constantly 'WOO' to remind us.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

KC Armstrong said:


> I don't like Charlotte either, but I'm not sure why you mentioned her looks as one of the reasons why she can't be a babyface. Bayley doesn't exactly look like a Victoria's Secret angel, either, but she's a great babyface.


Bayley is not as ugly as Charlotte. Charlotte is too tall and has a face only her mama could love (in this case, her papa) .. Sorry for being harsh, but that's true.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> I read this as Charlotte's face just doesn't work.
> 
> 
> Quite honestly, I'd agree with either.


LOLZ. I second this.


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

Bram, hit her with the ugly stick. :heyman6


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> I don't like Charlotte either, but I'm not sure why you mentioned her looks as one of the reasons why she can't be a babyface. Bayley doesn't exactly look like a Victoria's Secret angel, either, but she's a great babyface.


Bayley just has IT. Ricky Steamboat, Sami Zayn and her were born to be faces 4 life.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't have a problem with her she is turning Becky Lynch into a superstar without wwe knowing it


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The fact that the only reason she was ever employed was her dad and thats her gimmick, and all we know about her is always going to hurt her. Shes just living off her dads name and doing a mediocre job of it, she doesn't even have 1/1000th of Rics mic skills or charisma.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

SUPERIOR said:


> Agreed. In the mean time though, I'll enjoy her and Banks hopefully going at it at Mania whether anyone else likes it or not.


Darn it, i was pulling for Sasha v Becky II. :grin2:

Either one will make a fine, fine match though.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The fact most this forum are wanting Paige to become a 3 time champion just to get the belt off her says it all really.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Paige is getting more cheers than Charlotte and shes supposed to be a heel


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

To whoever is knocking Charlotte's looks, I do hope you are either Brad Pitt or David Beckham. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

Skinners_barber said:


> To whoever is knocking Charlotte's looks, I do hope you are either Brad Pitt or David Beckham.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well, that's it. She's not especially attractive by WWE standards, but I don't think there are many guys here who'd turn her down. In the real world I think she'd probably stand out amongst most girls.


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

You say this while someone like Paige is on the roster? OK.


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

I just misread the title of this thread as "Charlotte is just so damn unlickable" was going to disagree & say "I would".


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

I find Charlotte attractive she doesn't look like a man to me. When I think of someone who looks like a man I think of Cris Cyborg. I think she needs to drop the whole Ric Flair daughter thing it hasn't worked for anyone Ted Dibiase Jr Cody Rhodes Curtis Axel And Rock had to find his own personality if not he'd be out of a job of became a jobber.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

No one likes the spoiled kid that gets a company spot because of their dad. WWE will never get it.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Can't believe Nikki, one of the best females on main roster, had to job to this talentless ******.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Who?


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

deanambroselover said:


> Paige is getting more cheers than Charlotte and shes supposed to be a heel


Same goes for Nikki Bella as well.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah she's awful. Every time she's Woos or does the chops or anything else she does that Ric does just makes me cringe.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

your problem isnt about Charlotte herself... its about Sasha.
clear your mind


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah "Charles" is damn unlikable, and I agree with @Reptillian she looks like a god damn ******! But the biggest issue here is, since she´s been in the main roster she´s proven that not only is she in the WWE due to her daddy being Ric Flair, but also that she cannot work! 

She sucks in the ring and it was proven by the lack of psychology displayed by her at both PPV she´s wrestled in. I mean Nikki is working the leg and she completely no sells it? And she´s supposed to be a good worker? GTFO!

It really says a lot when Nikki Bella is leagues ahed of her in terms of in ring work!

What really grinds my gears though is her face, she has such a fucking horseface! If McMahon ever wanted to put a blue dot on the face of someone then "Charles" is the best option!


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

We dont like or respect charlotte because we know why shes there and its not because of her looks, it's because of her father nothing else and we here dont RESPECT her cuz of that fact.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TheMightyQuinn said:


> We dont like or respect charlotte because we know why shes there and its not because of her looks, it's because of her father nothing else and we here dont RESPECT her cuz of that fact.


So she should be denied the opportunity to wrestle just because of who her Dad is? That seems completely myopic.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I feel like I'm the only person that doesn't have a problem with her.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SUPERIOR said:


> Agreed. In the mean time though, I'll enjoy her and Banks hopefully going at it at Mania whether anyone else likes it or not.












*Welcome to the "DEAL WITH IT" club.*


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Welcome to the "DEAL WITH IT" club.*


Charlotte sucks and sasha has a huge ant eater nose but is better than ****** charlotte in every way.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TheMightyQuinn said:


> Charlotte sucks and sasha has a huge ant eater nose but is better than ****** charlotte in every way.


As incorrect as you are, I at least respect your honesty. Charlotte "sucks" because she's not attractive. All she'd have to do to "not suck" is be conventionally attractive. That's it. All of her "flaws" would be passed over by some of her haters if she looked like Paige or Becky Lynch. That's pretty much it. She hasn't even appeared with Ric Flair for about a month. It's getting better, the Flair mentioning, but what's not getting better is the true source of their shallow objections, Charlotte's face. That's not going away no matter how much her character changes.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

SUPERIOR said:


> As incorrect as you are, I at least respect your honesty. Charlotte "sucks" because she's not attractive. All she'd have to do to "not suck" is be conventionally attractive. That's it. All of her "flaws" would be passed over by some of her haters if she looked like Paige or Becky Lynch. That's pretty much it. She hasn't even appeared with Ric Flair for about a month. It's getting better, the Flair mentioning, but what's not getting better is the true source of their shallow objections, Charlotte's face. That's not going away no matter how much her character changes.


EAsy, just put a mask on her like LU does sexy star.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SUPERIOR said:


> As incorrect as you are, I at least respect your honesty. Charlotte "sucks" because she's not attractive. All she'd have to do to "not suck" is be conventionally attractive. That's it. All of her "flaws" would be passed over by some of her haters if she looked like Paige or Becky Lynch. That's pretty much it. She hasn't even appeared with Ric Flair for about a month. It's getting better, the Flair mentioning, but what's not getting better is the true source of their shallow objections, Charlotte's face. That's not going away no matter how much her character changes.


*
If they've taught us anything, it's that it's perfectly fine to be cringeworthy if you're pretty like Becky Lynch :eyeroll. At least the Paige fans are admitting when she does dumb shit now.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

thelegendkiller said:


> I completely dislike Charlotte, more so as a face.
> 
> She has no face qualities whatsoever.
> 
> ...


She is getting a push over Sasha because she is Ric Flairs daughter and HHH LOVES Ric Flair.

i agree she shouldn't be a face, needs to be a heel. Just like Ric Flair he was always abettor heel than face.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> If they've taught us anything, it's that it's perfectly fine to be cringeworthy if you're pretty like Becky Lynch :eyeroll. At least the Paige fans are admitting when she does dumb shit now.*


Becky Lynch character may be cringe worthy but she is great in the ring unlike Charlotte. Same goes with Paige. They can be booked like idiots, (like Cesaro on the mens side) but they still put on great matches so they get more of a pass. Where as with Charlotte she has no redeeming qualities Charlotte isn't even that good in the ring.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The problem with Charlotte is she never had a chance on the main roster to begin with to be a face. The difference between her and divas like Paige and the Bellas is they have a core fan base that will cheer for them no matter what. Charlotte has a very small fanbase and probably a smaller amount of marks than even Naomi. That's the problem; there is no market for her, so debuting her as the top face against someone like Paige or Nikki who people actually like is not a way to get over. SO they do the Ric Flair schtick which is fine and all but at the same time its not enough to make her marketable. If people really want to relive their childhood as Flair marks they will just buy his merchandise, none of these old time fans are going out of their way to buy stuff from Charlotte because shes the new tribute to her father. The best way to get Charlotte over is as a heel. Have her come out and claim shes better than everyone because of her father, have her be the heel and Paige be the face. Have her be ruthless to Paige, taking her out backstage and working under the power of the Authority. Face Charlotte will never work but heel Charlotte has a chance and should be the way to go.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

double post sorry


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't mind Charlotte in her current role but I just wish she was in the ring with people who could actually carry her to better matches. Having to face the Bellas for months has really hurt the momentum of the division. This is not to say the twins suck but who the hell are we kidding, those two have never had great matches with anyone. I like Nikki and Brie but this division is infinitely better without them.

I'm excited to see what Charlotte can do with Paige, match wise it's definitely has more potential than anything Nikki or Bire could do with Charlotte. As for her being unlikable, babyfaces that suck up to the crowd and talk about their dad's too much are never going to be well received, so it's understandable why she isn't liked. I've seen Charlotte's work as a heel in NXT and it clearly the direction she will go soon enough because she is a natural heel.








Charlotte's teeth are too big. When she has her mouth closed and faced is relaxed, I think she is actually very pretty.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Duh, everyone is finally picking up on it?

She's there because of Ric, she the NXT title two months after debuting because of Ric, she needed Bayley to be the face in HER feud with Sasha because she has no charisma of her own, and she needs everyone to do the work for her in her matches. Watch any singles match she has and you'll see how little she does.

She's garbage.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

First off, Charlotte is not unattractive. People only feel that way because she reminds them of Ric Flair, she probably has the hottest body out of any of the divas, excluding Nikki Bella.. All Charlotte needs to do is quit acting like Ric Flair, she did a interview recently saying she wants to break out of his shadow... Well damn, how about you quit "woooing" all the time and using modified versions of his moves. Come up with your own shit... I think the reason she's still babyface is because they want a top babyface in the division, if they turn her heel all they have is Becky Lynch who is pretty irrelevant right now. Becky could use a push though, she's very underutilized at the moment.

Charlotte might be the best in-ring diva they have, but like many of you fans, she pisses me off as well.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

What's there to like when Paige is running around being sexy as hell?


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

Never liked Charlotte. Not one time ever. Shes still really green IMO and she has no character, no spunk, she just doesn't make me attracted to her.


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

Crewz said:


> First off, Charlotte is not unattractive. People only feel that way because she reminds them of Ric Flair,


Its a matter of opinion. Charlotte isn't very attractive though. 




Crewz said:


> she probably has the hottest body out of any of the divas, excluding Nikki Bella..


NO. Naomi, Paige, Alexa Bliss, Bayley, Eva Marie, and Summer Rae, and Lana must not be on the menu Either? 



Crewz said:


> Charlotte needs to do is quit acting like Ric Flair, she did a interview recently saying she wants to break out of his shadow... Well damn, how about you quit "woooing" all the time and using modified versions of his moves. Come up with your own shit... I think the reason she's still babyface is because they want a top babyface in the division, if they turn her heel all they have is Becky Lynch who is pretty irrelevant right now. Becky could use a push though, she's very underutilized at the moment.


I agree.



Crewz said:


> Charlotte might be the best in-ring diva they have, but like many of you fans, she pisses me off as well.


NO she isn't as great as people are making it seem. Natalya or becky or maybe Sasha might be the best they have ATM.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Charlotte should still be down in Nxt trying to find a personality and speaking abilties. Not being the standard bearer for the Divas product.

Going from Nikki to her was actually a step down overall quality wise.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Top Heel said:


> NO. Naomi, Alexa Bliss, Eva Marie, and Summer Rae, and Lana must not be on the menu Either?


Those woman are smoking to, but not as hot as Charlotte's body... But like you said, it's a matter of opinion.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Crewz said:


> Charlotte might be the best in-ring diva they have


:nah

I've said it before and I'll say it again Charlotte is the weakest of the 4 Horsewomen and often needed carried through her matches this was especially evident in the Fatal Four Way between them, I'd even rank Paige, Nattie and Nikki over Charlotte in the ring. 

She is natural heel her BFF run and Genetically superior gimmicks where great and she showed some good stuff during that time but as a daddy's little girl she sucks as a character and with her wrestling ability not being up the standards and the current popularity of those around her she's not able to garner the support she needs as the top babyface.

What they should do now is give the title to Paige at SvS and build Sasha as the top babyface against a heel Paige and put the title onto Sasha from there and let her run with it because Charlotte has failed and the best thing for her is repackage heel run maybe have her turn on Becky because she lost the title.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Because no one wants to see a female Ric Flair tribute act. 
That and WWE has built it's Divas around being hotter than average chicks. 
Charlotte is pretty average in looks when compared to a lot of the girls there now. Also more masculine leaning in appearance. Tall, slender yet muscular. 
She'd probably be more popular if she didn't perform any of Ric's moves at all. 
Same goes for Tamina with the splash (although I do like it but that's because we barely see Tamina wrestle anymore) or Natalya with the Sharpshooter. 
I am really against all move hijacking though not just involving Legends daughters. 
Like Brie hijacking Bryan's moves for instance. It just all comes off as cringey and 2nd rate. 

Charlotte doesn't look like a man. She looks like "The Man". Ric Flair. But that doesn't mean she doesn't look like a woman because she does. It's just that the resemblance is strong which makes it all kind of awkward seeing what looks like a female Ric. My 2 cents.

I'm also happy that whether it was a worked shoot or whatever that Paige brought up the whole tribute act thing. At least the cat's outta the bag. It's now up to Charlotte as to what to do. I get she wants to please her dad and pay tribute but if it's at the cost of her own career and it's clearly not getting her over, it's time to tone it down significantly. IMO she should be more like an Alexa Bliss type. Just play to the fact that she's gifted with athletic ability and leave all the WOO'ing for family reunions.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

Charlotte coming for you faves like....


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Crewz said:


> First off, Charlotte is not unattractive. People only feel that way because she reminds them of Ric Flair, s*he probably has the hottest body out of any of the divas, excluding Nikki Bella*.. All Charlotte needs to do is quit acting like Ric Flair, she did a interview recently saying she wants to break out of his shadow... Well damn, how about you quit "woooing" all the time and using modified versions of his moves. Come up with your own shit... I think the reason she's still babyface is because they want a top babyface in the division, if they turn her heel all they have is Becky Lynch who is pretty irrelevant right now. Becky could use a push though, she's very underutilized at the moment.
> 
> Charlotte might be the best in-ring diva they have, but like many of you fans, she pisses me off as well.


Yeah, because Summer, Lana, Alexa, Sasha, Paige, Brie, Becky and Carmella don't exist.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

Shes hideous flat out


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Looks like Charlotte is the new Nikki Bella around here . Fans still don't know what they want, things never change huh..


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

This should be an interesting thread to bring up when Kevin Owens is rotting in the mid-card because Vince McMahon doesn't like his look and people are screaming "OMG TEH LOOKZ DONT MATTTR!!!!!"


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Yeah Paige in England I know but..

Work buddy of mine who attended the London show was there and she was hated as soon as she came out. It wasn't your typical heel heat as she got pretty rude chants thrown at her too, they were savage with "overrated" chants, they didn't like her one bit. This may translate into Manchester on Raw. She beat Paige which makes me thing that Paige will get the belt at Survivor Series.

Found a brief report here.
http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/1106/603545/wwe-live-event-results/


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London*

*If it were the Kentucky Derby they woulda gone bonkers for her.*


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London*

Well, she was facing Paige in England. :draper2


----------



## chantela94 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London*



Prompto Argentum said:


> *If it were the Kentucky Derby they woulda gone bonkers for her.*


:flair4


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London*

Normally I'd write it off as a hometown thing for Paige, but Paige was cheered when she turned heel in California.


----------



## Briefcase (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London*

She was up against Paige though so its hardly a shocker. Paige is massively over with UK fans so whoever she faced would be booed out of the building, also see Barrett, Neville etc.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

BoJackson said:


> This should be an interesting thread to bring up when Kevin Owens is rotting in the mid-card because Vince McMahon doesn't like his look and people are screaming "OMG TEH LOOKZ DONT MATTTR!!!!!"


I get what you are saying. 

However Kevin has multiple other performance related things going for him. Charlotte? Not to nearly a similar extent.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London*

As I said it wasn't the usual hometown thing, they REALLY didn't like her.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London*



CretinHop138 said:


> Normally I'd write it off as a hometown thing for Paige, but Paige was cheered when she turned heel in California.


I hear you. There's no doubt that Paige is going to be more popular than Charlotte anywhere they go. However, it being in England may account for a good deal of the apparently overwhelming heel heat Charlotte received.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London*

Facing Paige in England will do that, as much as I want to believe fans are turning on Charlottes non existant ass.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Are we sure they were saying boo and not....WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London*



Prompto Argentum said:


> *If it were the Kentucky Derby they woulda gone bonkers for her.*


:clap

I think the headline writer misspelled *Whoo'ed* out of the building.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Can someone answer me something. Considering Paige's popularity, why isin't she the Divas Champion?


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

So everyone will be cheering Paige over her at RAW?

I guess that's when I'll get food or something. Fucking idiots.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



3ku1 said:


> Can someone answer me something. Considering Paige's popularity, why isin't she the Divas Champion?


She's already been the champ twice in her short career. They need to focus on legitimizing the other gals. That said, jobbing her out constantly was absolutely stupid. Completely unnecessary.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Well, are they wrong? Charlotte being on the main roster has OFFICIALLY proven that she got her ass carried by superior workers in NXT. Not that she's bad, she's definitely better than most divas, but she's definitely overrated.

Plus I doubt it was JUST because of Paige. They probably wanted to see Becky vs. Paige, or maybe just Sasha vs. Paige. And I can't blame them.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Here is the heel folks!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662783977909039105


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



3ku1 said:


> Can someone answer me something. Considering Paige's popularity, why isin't she the Divas Champion?


Already a 2 time Champ, apart from like 3 months total her entire run has been competing for the Title or holding it. She's the status quo of the Divas division because she always has to be involved.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Regal got booed as heel in england etc so it's not just that.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Charlotte is the female Roman Reigns. Both are good in the ring, got "da look" and both have that lineage in the wrestling business. The problem with both is they have zero personality in front of the camera. I'm sure they interesting, funny, intelligent people, but when they're out there, they just can't connect with the fans the way a face should. They're both destined to be fantastic heels though.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Remember a year ago when people were saying Charlotte would debut and be massively more over than paige and make her irrelevant... well about that...


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

In England yes, but I don't think Sasha Banks would have received such treatment if in her place.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

WWE needs to learn that you can only get people to like someone by NOT pushing them.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

You know Paiges reigns may have been average. But some really need to start looking at creative, then the talent. It is like with a tv show being bad quality. It is not necessarily the acting, but the writing may be the reason. These stuntmen and women basically can only do so much with what they are given. To me Paige is over, hot, unique look. Let me just say this I would rather her Divas Champion then anyone on the roster right now. I understand their is young divas coming through from NXT, but to be quite honest most of them are too green. Paige is the only female nxt, who has actually made the jump and doesn't need to be carried.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



3ku1 said:


> You know Paiges reigns may have been average. But some really need to start looking at creative, then the talent. It is like with a tv show being bad quality. It is not necessarily the acting, but the writing may be the reason. These stuntmen and women basically can only do so much with what they are given. To me Paige is over, hot, unique look. Let me just say this I would rather her Divas Champion then anyone on the roster right now. I understand their is young divas coming through from NXT, but to be quite honest most of them are too green. Paige is the only female nxt, who has actually made the jump and doesn't need to be carried.


Hey, thought about you the other day remembering people I used to see on this site that I don't anymore. Where have you been?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



3ku1 said:


> You know Paiges reigns may have been average. But some really need to start looking at creative, then the talent. It is like with a tv show being bad quality. It is not necessarily the acting, but the writing may be the reason. These stuntmen and women basically can only do so much with what they are given. To me Paige is over, hot, unique look. Let me just say this I would rather her Divas Champion then anyone on the roster right now. I understand their is young divas coming through from NXT, but to be quite honest most of them are too green. Paige is the only female nxt, who has actually made the jump and doesn't need to be carried.


Whoa what a difference a few months can make. I could have sworn you were anti paige not too long ago. Welcome to the paige side though.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Hey, thought about you the other day remembering people I used to see on this site that I don't anymore. Where have you been?


Oh real life and all haha, you know how it is. I like Rollins, but I guess it was getting boring for me. Thought I would come back and see how WWE is doing.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Not sure what it is, maybe it's because she acts like her father.. I much prefer Charlotte over Paige in every way possible.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



islesfan13 said:


> Whoa what a difference a few months can make. I could have sworn you were anti paige not too long ago. Welcome to the paige side though.


I was? Lol okay. Paige has her flaws, but shes the complete package, always has been. She botches a few times, but I Think she needs someone whos not Nikki Bella haha. So it is good the NXT girls were elevated.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

What went wrong is that she was bought up too early, pushed too far, and has been badly exposed as being rather unexceptional. To say the least.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



3ku1 said:


> I was? Lol okay. Paige has her flaws, but shes the complete package, always has been. She botches a few times, but I Think she needs someone whos not Nikki Bella haha. So it is good the NXT girls were elevated.


Aren't you a Nikki mark too? To be fair I have been more impressed with nikki than the 3 call ups so far. I am interested to see what Charlotte can do with paige at svs but I doubt it's better than nikki vs paige


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Hencheman_21 said:


> Are we sure they were saying boo and not....WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


:snrub Are you people saying WOOOO or BOOOO?


crowd: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Everything is proceeding as I have forseen.

:rusevyes


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



3ku1 said:


> Oh real life and all haha, you know how it is. I like Rollins, but I guess it was getting boring for me. Thought I would come back and see how WWE is doing.


Well...as you can see...you kinda picked a bad time.
:bearo


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London*



Prompto Argentum said:


> *If it were the Kentucky Derby they woulda gone bonkers for her.*


I really truly love how much this has caught on.


It's because she's overrated. She's pushed over a better overall talent in Sasha, and a far better in ring talent in Becky. It's becoming more and more obvious that her daddy is the reason she's there, and more people are acknowledging it.

This is a good thing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

I predicted this a few months ago :draper2 There was only so long she could hang on to daddy's coat-tail. Nothing to do with Paige being from England


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

This is what happens when you put 3 out of the 4 biggest hits on your show to the main roster when they all could of used more time to improve.
Becky can't cut a promo and is lost in the shuffle.
Sasha is good but needed to finish her feud with Bayley first.
And Charlotte was good in the ring but just like Becky, couldn't cut a promo.
This company makes me hate wrestlers I once really liked.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

If they were really going to strip Nikki of the Divas Title. Really wish they would of given it to Sasha. But of course the nxt girls are prob all too green, and not ready. Once again wwe creative pushing talent before they are ready. Maybe should of stayed in NXT who knows.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

:ti Only thing missing is a NE-PO-TI-SM chant.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Charlotte has done nothing to warrent being cheered, she's athletic sure, but has the personality of a plank of wood. 

People in the states cheered Paige for attacking Charlotte a few weeks ago, so the home town hero excuse for this situation is irrelevent.

Paige is unique and seems like a fun person, Charlotte is quite literally the opposite when it comes to her tv personality.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Don't worry, Vince will send Ric Flair out to cry on cue to try and get a sympathy push


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

BoJackson said:


> This should be an interesting thread to bring up when Kevin Owens is rotting in the mid-card because Vince McMahon doesn't like his look and people are screaming "OMG TEH LOOKZ DONT MATTTR!!!!!"


Owens is entertaining, Charlotte has nothing aside from her family name.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



islesfan13 said:


> Remember a year ago when people were saying Charlotte would debut and be massively more over than paige and make her irrelevant... well about that...


To add to this we also heard Paige would be pushed aside and be outdone by all the new nxt girls and here we are today Paige still being over, arguably even more over now while putting on some of the best matches in this revolution and promos. Great to see Paige prove everybody wrong.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

It's just so much easier to hate Charlotte and feel resentment for everything she has seemingly be handed to her. I think that could be a far better gimmick than Super Charlotte.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

The Ric Flair tribute was bound to backfire. They were absolute idiots for harping on that for as long as they did. Secondly, cruel or not, she isn't conventianally attractive enough for her to remain over out the gate as a baby face. If she looked like Lana, this wouldn't be as big of a problem, but she doesn't. Combine that with the fact she was hot shotted the title and the disposition the fans have with politics and the company's darlings, and her face run was bound to fail. 


Oh, and Paige has a lot more personality. Whether you like her or not is another discussion altogether, but she's definitely more interesting than Flair, which is counterproductive because the face isn't interesting OR sympathetic.


They'll eventually cave and have to turn her heel, likely against Sasha or Becky. It just boggles the mind that they didn't have the foresight to book around these things. I mean seriously...it's not rocket science.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Hencheman_21 said:


> Are we sure they were saying boo and not....WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Boring!

Yeah, it's BO-Ring. My ring!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



3ku1 said:


> Can someone answer me something. Considering Paige's popularity, why isin't she the Divas Champion?


Considering Cena's popularity, why isn't he WWE Champion?

They're trying to build up the rest of the division.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

A combination of things.

First of all, the Divas Revolution. It was bound to fail from the get-go. No one cared about it, not even the casuals. This is the part where Paige and Becky Lynch marks get to eat a nice helping of humble pie because if my recollection isn't failing me, NO ONE was getting over. Go look at all of those PCB promos they were cutting on MizTV. No one in the audience gave a flying fuck about what they were saying because it all amounted to be nothing but self serving B.S. that no one had the patience to endure. The fans wanted to desperately see something, ANYTHING different from the garbage they were forced to digest week in and week out. So what happens? Out comes Paige with a pipebomb promo and a chip on her shoulder, refusing to fit in with the Revolution agenda and for the first time in months, is truly over because she represents change. Charlotte, carrying around that Diva title and carrying on about revolutionizing the Divas division, was only going to wear people's patience thin. Combine that with Becky Lynch, a better wrestler and more attractive woman, being tagged around as her sidekick and you've just tapped into the sympathy nerve that fans today have for the underdogs and the ones who are "held down by the man" and what tells them that better than someone who's pushed and just so happens to be the daughter of possibly the GOAT wrestler? Resentment. Absolute resentment. They were asking for trouble with the forced way they pushed her and it would've happened to anyone else booked in her position. Don't kid yourselves.

So that's basically all you need to know about the girl who's "awful and only got pushed because of Da-Da." She'll get stuck with that stigma for the rest of her career no matter how much she improves and it's a damn shame so all I can hope for is for her to find happiness in the "undeserved pushes" she continues to get because hey, damned if she does, damned if she doesn't.

Her Ric Flair Jr. character sucks, too, let's not forget and she was actually able to do something great with the whole Genetically Superior thing she had in NXT, which would work way better, especially if she's a heel. This is a good opportunity to do the right thing and do a double turn where Paige gets sympathy while Charlotte gets the best heat a Diva's gotten in years by "holding everyone back". I know it'd work because people were actually stupid enough to assume that Becky Lynch not getting her own entrance theme in Dublin was all because of Charlotte's doing. It's easy money to play off the fans and make them dance like puppets with so many factors into play.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> Considering Cena's popularity, why isn't he WWE Champion?
> 
> They're trying to build up the rest of the division.


I get that, but they can still do that with Paige as champion.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London*

They really need to turn her heel & change up her character. Flair tribute act ain't working.



Prompto Argentum said:


> *If it were the Kentucky Derby they woulda gone bonkers for her.*


:rileylol


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Can't wait to see Paige on Monday. We're all proud of her over here. It's rare enough an English fellow makes it within the WWE, rarer still an English girl does. If she's getting a bigger reaction than the supposed face of the Divas division, good for her.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



islesfan13 said:


> To add to this we also heard Paige would be pushed aside and be outdone by all the new nxt girls and here we are today Paige still being over, arguably even more over now while putting on some of the best matches in this revolution and promos. Great to see Paige prove everybody wrong.


*Did you miss the part where Paige went 0-11 while the belt was rushed on Charlotte, just like I said a year ago? Did you miss the part where Sasha became the most over Diva with her character work alone, just like I said a year ago? Good to see that you're STILL wrong. You were awfully quiet when Paige got "WE WANT SASHA!" chanted during her matches and that awful Miz TV segment. The only thing that went wrong with Charlotte was being called up as a face and losing her Genetically Superior character. There's a very understandable reason why people don't like her presentation.*


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

They may not like it, but they can learn to love it as Charlotte is the best damn thing going today. Okay that's patently not true, but I just wanted to cut a Ric Flair promo.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Sasha should be champ tbh. Her or Paige. Look your nothing if your not Authentic. Audience can see through bs, unfortunatley for Charlotte that rings true.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Ratedr4life said:


> Charlotte is the female Roman Reigns. Both are good in the ring, got "da look" and both have that lineage in the wrestling business. The problem with both is they have zero personality in front of the camera. I'm sure they interesting, funny, intelligent people, but when they're out there, they just can't connect with the fans the way a face should. They're both destined to be fantastic heels though.


In what galaxy does Charlotte have "the look"? She has a horse face and a tall flat body lol. Tied with Tamina for ugliest bitch on the roster.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

People always get on Charlotte about her look, but I think she's pretty, and she has a great body.

Boring as a piece of wood, but I digress.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



SUPERIOR said:


> They were asking for trouble with the forced way they pushed her and it would've happened to anyone else booked in her position. Don't kid yourselves. So that's basically all you need to know about the girl who's "awful and only got pushed because of Da-Da." She'll get stuck with that stigma for the rest of her career no matter how much she improves and it's a damn shame so all I can hope for is for her to find happiness in the "undeserved pushes" she continues to get because hey, damned if she does, damned if she doesn't.


*
And the most funny part about it is the Paige fans celebrating like she was automatically good when she got called up. Her face run was WORSE than Charlotte's. She didn't start putting on consistently good matches until the Revolution. She couldn't cut a promo until a month ago. She sucked, botched frequently, and got crickets with a smattering of boos within a month of her debut. The title was taken off of her with a roll up on the day AJ returned on a random episode of RAW because her reign was so bad. WWE didn't even want to wait until the PPV. So if they want to pretend like everything was great on day 1, I will gladly remind them of the truth.*


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f9SdiLL4o0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEExYuRelbg

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

Wildcat410 said:


> I get what you are saying.
> 
> However Kevin has multiple other performance related things going for him. Charlotte? Not to nearly a similar extent.


And that's completely fair if they think her performance is under par, but even mentioning her looks gives credence to the idea that looks matter. So when it comes out that Vince doesn't want to push Owens because he doesn't have a great look and people proceed to bitch about it, I'll kindly direct them to this thread where half the comments about Charlotte are that she's ugly.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Charlotte has the look lol. Paige has the look, Lynch etc. Charlotte got a push because of Flair simple. Who you know goes along way, all politics. Paige aint that bad, shes great on the mic. Yeah shes botched a few times, but shes not a robot. I like seeing mistakes, shows they care. Cant be all AJ..


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Did you miss the part where Paige went 0-11 while the belt was rushed on Charlotte, just like I said a year ago? Did you miss the part where Sasha became the most over Diva with her character work alone, just like I said a year ago? Good to see that you're STILL wrong. You were awfully quiet when Paige got "WE WANT SASHA!" chanted during her matches and that awful Miz TV segment. The only thing that went wrong with Charlotte was being called up as a face and losing her Genetically Superior character. There's a very understandable reason why people don't like her presentation.*


"People" (not *you *in particular, but people.. unless I missed the part where Isles edited out your name somewhere, in which case nvm :side have been claiming Paige would be getting Post Fandango Summer Rae/ Main Roster Emma level booking for AGES. Hell they said she'd be gone by now, they said she wouldn't even be on RAW or SD anymore. They've been saying this since she first lost her title, and have continuously done so. They said she'd be off our tv's once the 4 HW would get called up.

So not only is Isles at the very least PARTIALLY right, but he gets to gloat a tiny bit. Big whoop.

This DOESN'T mean you're entirely wrong btw. In fact, you're mostly right as well. One person being right doesn't by definition make someone else wrong if you're talking past eachother. That's the problem with an unnuanced discussion, if you talk in absolutes you'll never fully encompass a situation.

Savy? :bearo

More on topic, they've been trying like crazy to get Paige in that heel role, calling the audience losers, etc etc, but you need a popular face to make sure the popular heel gets bood, and right now Rick Jr. just isn't cutting it. That girl needs to thank her lucky stars she came up during the Sasha/Bayley era, it really helped with her image, but on the Main Roster she'll have to pull her own weight entirely and I'm just not convinced yet she has what it takes? :draper2


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Who's surprised? It's not Charlotte's fault though, and I feel a bit bad for her as that Table for 3 episode leads me to believe that she takes this kind of shit personally, which she shouldn't.

Even back in NXT, Charlotte was pushed disproportionately, but being carried to some very good matches by the likes of Nattie & Sasha helped to erode some of the negitivity, as did the fact that her initial title push was under the guise of being a heel (people are always more willing to accept heels being disproportionately pushed, not only because it's seen as a good way to elicit heat, but also because it's understood that they're simply being built to take a fall).

Without having those footholds on the main roster, and the fact there are many people whom the crowd like more than _her_ (including her subservient steampunk girl-servent), it's no wonder these negative reactions are finally getting louder. And obviously in this case it's only been magnified by home-town bias towards Paige.

There are numrous simple solutions to this problem, but I imagine WWE will opt for none of them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Bearodactyl said:


> "People" (not *you *in particular, but people.. unless I missed the part where Isles edited out your name somewhere, in which case nvm :side have been claiming Paige would be getting Post Fandango Summer Rae/ Main Roster Emma level booking for AGES. Hell they said she'd be gone by now, they said she wouldn't even be on RAW or SD anymore. They've been saying this since she first lost her title, and have continuously done so. They said she'd be off our tv's once the 4 HW would get called up.


*The fact of the matter is that Sasha and Charlotte are being pushed over Paige, as was predicted by many. Now did some go overboard and claim she'd be completely irrelevant? Maybe so, but speaking as the #1 supporter of both women, who was literally the only person bringing them up as the future of the Divas Division in the Paige thread in mid 2014, I knew that we were pretty much stuck with Paige due to her age and wanted her to stop sucking. Now, she doesn't suck, and you don't hear from me until her fans need a reality check about how her face run went, as they act like Charlotte is the worst thing to happen to the division.*



> More on topic, they've been trying like crazy to get Paige in that heel role, calling the audience losers, etc etc, but you need a popular face to make sure the popular heel gets bood, and right now Rick Jr. just isn't cutting it. That girl needs to thank her lucky stars she came up during the Sasha/Bayley era, it really helped with her image, but on the Main Roster she'll have to pull her own weight entirely and I'm just not convinced yet she has what it takes? :draper2


*I've always said Charlotte is not a good face, but she plays the heel role so naturally when she's just being herself. If you watched Table for 3, you could see that she was being very candid in her frustration about her presentation, and that she took pride in not being a complete Flair knockoff in her earlier NXT days. If they give Charlotte that creative freedom to be the cocky, arrogant heel of few words, she'll have much more success. All she has to do is let her athleticism, presence, and attitude do the talking for her. The Flair gimmick is good to sprinkle in, but it can't dominate her character.*


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

And thus why I believe that Charlotte would have been better off debuting as a heel on the main roster to begin and forgoing this kumbaya PCB stable.

Imagine if Paige would have taken the belt from Nikki at Money in the Bank and FINALLY ending that feud with the next Raw. Have Charlotte wreck shit like 2010 Nexus or 2012 Shield on Paige and powerbombing her through the table. She could be such an awesome heel but now they're making her into female Cena.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Are you surprise? She is (Divas) Champion, everyone will hate her. Wait until Sasha Banks.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I like her since her debut match


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

She is either one of the best heels or one of the worse faces because she actually started to make me like Paige.

Anyway yeah I was there she was against Paige title match. Paige lost obviously plus Paige being heel doesn't help. 

Charlotte just can't like her at all.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Charlotte's gimmick of being Ric Flair's daughter was always going to be short-lived; as do most gimmicks of the nature.

They got the 1 obvious, by-the-numbers storyline out of the way, (making her dad proud) ect .. but you have to see it out past that.

These "impersonation" type personalities dry out really quickly; If you had someone come out & outright "copy" someone like a Ric Flair in a serious manner, the crowd will see through the schmuck, hell even seeing Ziggler try & Shawn Michaels things up falls flat to me. Whatever safety guard she had beforehand with her dad being there, softening audience disdain .. is past & she can come off as quite a pretender.

*


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Crasp said:


> Who's surprised? It's not Charlotte's fault though, and I feel a bit bad for her as that Table for 3 episode leads me to believe that she takes this kind of shit personally, which she shouldn't.
> 
> Even back in NXT, Charlotte was pushed disproportionately, but being carried to some very good matches by the likes of Nattie & Sasha helped to erode some of the negitivity, as did the fact that her initial title push was under the guise of being a heel (people are always more willing to accept heels being disproportionately pushed, not only because it's seen as a good way to elicit heat, but also because it's understood that they're simply being built to take a fall).
> 
> ...


Exactly what I'm trying to say, Paige in England is only going to magnify Charlottes flaws even more.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I've always said Charlotte is not a good face, but she plays the heel role so naturally when she's just being herself. If you watched Table for 3, you could see that she was being very candid in her frustration about her presentation, and that she took pride in not being a complete Flair knockoff in her earlier NXT days. If they give Charlotte that creative freedom to be the cocky, arrogant heel of few words, she'll have much more success. All she has to do is let her athleticism, presence, and attitude do the talking for her. The Flair gimmick is good to sprinkle in, but it can't dominate her character.*


I haven't actually seen their table for three yet, thanks for reminding me! ositivity


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Probably because she was against Paige, and we always mark for the English wrestler, regardless of who their opponent is.

Anyone who wrestles an English wrestler over here gets booed. We'd probably even end up booing the likes of Bryan or Ambrose if they were against Barrett.


----------



## Elly Elephant (Sep 27, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

i don't pretend to understand the divas division


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Just push Sasha already.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

It's not totally her fault. In my opinion she isn't as good as Sasha or Becky and Paige runs her close, but that says a lot as she is VERY good.

The crowd don't like her character, it's simple as, obviously it will have been magnified as they were in London but the crowds have been greeting her with a sort of 'Ugh' feeling everywhere they've been recently. It's got to be said though, if Becky was champ with her current character, she'd probably be hated. If Paige was still a face and was the champ again, she'd probably be hated. 

Charlotte's push came at the wrong time and was done the wrong way and that's hurting her and probably will continue to do so until she drops the title.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> Probably because she was against Paige, and we always mark for the English wrestler, regardless of who their opponent is.
> 
> Anyone who wrestles an English wrestler over here gets booed. We'd probably even end up booing the likes of Bryan or Ambrose if they were against Barrett.


Well back in 2011 I remember Bryan getting booed over Regal. 
I expected Paige to be more over though I did miss her entrance.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

OF course she was gonna get booed, she was in Paige's house.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Not the first time... Paige got weird cheers when she turned on PCB 

Charles sucks donkey balls as face. it's the Batista's curse


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

This is just going to make the eventual Paige vs Sasha feud that much better because we'll actually have dueling chants. This forum might get really ugly. Not to the level of Rock vs Cena marks or Rock vs Punk marks, but it'll get interesting. Paige was always over to a certain level and now they're telling you to boo her and she's so good at her role, the crowd is responding the opposite way and now she's even more popular. In the meantime her mic skills have taken a huge leap. All the awkwardness and nervousness is gone. Paige owns it everytime she's out there. 

In Charlotte's defense she got into the business about the same time as Eva Marie. I think people forget how inexperienced she really is. But she's clearly better than Eva Marie because of the athelticism and pedigree and she clearly picked up the business much faster, but Charlotte is far from a finished product. I would compare Charlotte to Michelle McCool. They tried so hard to make a Michelle a babyface and it didn't work. McCool just wasn't likeable and came off as a snobby and she eventually found her niche as a heel.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Did you miss the part where Paige went 0-11 while the belt was rushed on Charlotte, just like I said a year ago? Did you miss the part where Sasha became the most over Diva with her character work alone, just like I said a year ago? Good to see that you're STILL wrong. You were awfully quiet when Paige got "WE WANT SASHA!" chanted during her matches and that awful Miz TV segment. The only thing that went wrong with Charlotte was being called up as a face and losing her Genetically Superior character. There's a very understandable reason why people don't like her presentation.*


Using the we want Sasha chants when shes intentionally taken out of matches for them to try to claim that Paige lost her overness when the reality is Paige is still getting the best reactions right now even as a heel but that's a debate for another day and entirely missing my point. As for Sasha getting over in some way earlier on and Charlotte not maybe we should look at the bigger picture since we keep bringing up Paige's "failed" run when she started. When Paige started she wasn't brought up after a year in a half on NXT tv viewed on the network by virtually every wwe viewer. People had no idea who she was except the die hards. Obviously it took her a bit more time to get known to a casual audience then a few divas who have been on another platform for an entire year. Now we have to look at competition; when Paige started she didn't have the pleasure to wrestle Becky Sasha or even AJ or Nikki, she was straddled against the likes Cameron Tamina Naomi etc. There was no divas revolution at that time, just some very meaningless matches with zero storyline against some very bad divas. And no I wasn't referring to Paige's win o loss record, the same way AJ had to lose when Paige was called up it was inevitable Paige would have to take some key losses to build up the new girls as well. Sasha will be doing the same once Bayley gets called up as well. The difference is people were claiming that Paige would be outworked by the likes of them all and be written off tv for the likes of them and the truth is that's far from the case. while Paige was jobbing she also was the one on every tv show, every outside media appearance and every raw. This entire revolution has basically centered around Paige in story (she even gets the most promo time) not bad for someone who was supposed to become the Naomi of the division. I think its become evidently clear that the wwe wont throw Paige aside in Superstars land (as was predicted by some) for new callups, its quite the opposite at this point.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Can't say I'm surprised about this, even though it was England and she was facing Paige, Charlotte just isn't likeable. She comes over as very entitled, even in her promo's and it's just not endearing. Also the fact that she gets slayed and frankly outworked for 90% of her matches then does the comeback to win for the other 10%.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

I'm a Cena fan but I'll say it Charlotte is Cena without any of the positives. She hasn't had to work hard to get to where she is, she isn't charismatic, she isn't good on the mic, she isn't good looking. She lacks all those things and just no sells her opponents to hit her comeback and win. I think even the status quo of Super Paige constantly being in the Title picture with no rest, no change to that will get cheered over Charlotte.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

She is facing Paige in England who is massively over here. But idk there's something about her I don't like, having her use Flair's finisher with a twist on it is fine but using a remix of his theme song, shouting wooo most of the time it's too much but I think she would perform a lot better if she had a cocky heel type persona


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Charlotte suffers because of the whole Ric Flair gimmick. I mean her theme song, her catchphrase, her finisher, it's all taken from her father. She needs to stop being defined by being Ric Flair's daughter and do her own thing.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Of course being in London against Paige could be attributed to the reaction she got, but there's not denying that she hasn't connected as a face during her run so far and from the crowd reactions it does seem like people are starting to turn on her. For me, she isn't really very likable as a face and does come across as very self entitled. 

Perhaps they should double turn that at the PPV because Paige is getting cheered more than ever as a heel and despite turning (twice) she's the most over women in the division with Sasha close behind.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



3ku1 said:


> Can someone answer me something. Considering Paige's popularity, why isin't she the Divas Champion?


because Vince and HHH like Ric Flair and she is the daughter of Ric Flair.

She is going to be the John Cena of the diva division sadly. Don't be surprised if when she retires, she is like 10-15 times diva champion


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Kostic said:


> Charlotte suffers because of the whole Ric Flair gimmick. I mean her theme song, her catchphrase, her finisher, it's all taken from her father. She needs to stop being defined by being Ric Flair's daughter and do her own thing.


She did her thing own thing down in NXT and it worked. She had the Natural Selection finisher, she rarely mentioned her Dad, and she was playing a more natural role as a towering, imposing heel. She still had the theme but the Flair mannerisms were rarely there. I hope we get that in the near future because it's a damn shame that someone who isn't quite as developed as the other 4 Horsewomen has to be saddled with circumstances that make her out to be someone with no redeeming qualities whatsoever.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Not surprising. More and more fans are realizing that Charlotte is nothing but Ric Flair's daughter. Terrible in the ring, on the mic, etc and only pushed cause of who her dad is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



islesfan13 said:


> Using the we want Sasha chants when shes intentionally taken out of matches for them to try to claim that Paige lost her overness when the reality is Paige is still getting the best reactions right now even as a heel but that's a debate for another day and entirely missing my point.


*Yet not a single time in the last 3 months has "WE WANT PAIGE" been chanted :mj4. Yet I've lost count of the Sasha chants. You keep thinking that Paige is getting the best reactions. If she was as over as you say she is, then she should be consistently getting her name chanted when she's on screen. Meanwhile, in reality, Sasha is getting her name chanted when she's off screen, WWE has begun to acknowledge the chants over the course of the last month, and they've been going on for much longer than that.*



> As for Sasha getting over in some way earlier on and Charlotte not maybe we should look at the bigger picture since we keep bringing up Paige's "failed" run when she started. When Paige started she wasn't brought up after a year in a half on NXT tv viewed on the network by virtually every wwe viewer. People had no idea who she was except the die hards. Obviously it took her a bit more time to get known to a casual audience then a few divas who have been on another platform for an entire year. Now we have to look at competition; when Paige started she didn't have the pleasure to wrestle Becky Sasha or even AJ or Nikki, she was straddled against the likes Cameron Tamina Naomi etc. There was no divas revolution at that time, just some very meaningless matches with zero storyline against some very bad divas.


*
I've been told NXT doesn't matter and I haven't used it in any of my arguments to justify why Sasha is the greatest, because unlike Paige, she showed it on the main roster. So, if it's inadmissible in her favor, then it's inadmissible when being used against her. Charlotte isn't getting over because the Flair character engulfed her entire persona. That's all there is to it. She'd be fine if she could just do her on thing.*



> And no I wasn't referring to Paige's win o loss record, the same way AJ had to lose when Paige was called up it was inevitable Paige would have to take some key losses to build up the new girls as well. Sasha will be doing the same once Bayley gets called up as well.


*I highly doubt they strap the rocket to Bayley. If I'm to believe the stupid reasons for imminent failure being used against Charlotte like "she looks like a horse" then I'm not sure why these whiners would think it would be any different for Bayley.
*


> The difference is people were claiming that Paige would be outworked by the likes of them all and be written off tv for the likes of them and the truth is that's far from the case. while Paige was jobbing she also was the one on every tv show, every outside media appearance and every raw. This entire revolution has basically centered around Paige in story (she even gets the most promo time) not bad for someone who was supposed to become the Naomi of the division. I think its become evidently clear that the wwe wont throw Paige aside in Superstars land (as was predicted by some) for new callups, its quite the opposite at this point.


*I will own up to saying Paige would get massively outworked by Sasha. Sasha's still better, but the gap isn't nearly as big as I thought it would be, based on Paige's terrible performances prior to the Revolution. However, I will continue to say Sasha and Charlotte will have better matches, because their chemistry is on another level, which makes up for whatever flaws Charlotte has. Charlotte is admittedly struggling to adapt to the main roster girls. Nikki Bella is looking better than her in their matches. Some of that has to do with the face/heel dynamic, since heels control matches, but their chemistry isn't that good either. The matches aren't awful by any means, but they certainly don't hold up to the standard she set for herself in NXT.*


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Charlotte is massively overrated, it's no wonder she had it chanted at her.

To be fair, you could chant it at any of the NXT Diva callups because they come in with a lot of hype and than are just instantly booked into oblivion. Sure Charlotte has the belt but it's just the same Diva's division it was before the "revolution".


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yet not a single time in the last 3 months has "WE WANT PAIGE" been chanted :mj4. Yet I've lost count of the Sasha chants. You keep thinking that Paige is getting the best reactions. If she was as over as you say she is, then she should be consistently getting her name chanted when she's on screen. Meanwhile, in reality, even WWE has begun to acknowledge the Sasha chants over the course of the last month, and they've been going on for much longer than that.*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Why in the blue hell would fans chant we want Paige when they have her actually wrestling and doing promos on every raw? That would make zero sense. Fans are chanting "we want Sasha" because the wwe is intentionally putting Naomi in matches over her. Sasha has a great match in front of the same crowd in NY a day before a ppv and the next day is not in a tag match more than a minute, of course the fans would chant "we want Sassha" (nobody wants to see Naomi over Sasha or even Brie Bella at this point) But are we going to forget when Paige faced Sasha the multiple times when we got dueling chants at times and at other times we got strictly LETS GO PAIGE chants (first match). I was told by many that Paige would become completely irrelevant the second these girls debuted and nobody would like her anymore. Again they were full fledge wrong. Paige is getting some of the better reactions, she is still getting far and away the biggest lines in meet and greets and while I don't have numbers for merchandise sales its pretty wildey known she is at the top of the division with Nikki in that regard as well. This isn't too shabby for someone who was supposed to become completely and utterly shattered and irrelevant the second Charlotte came on the roster. Charlotte (the one who apparently was much more marketable than Paige) has a smaller fanbase than Naomi right now. And that's not an exaggeration.


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING (Sep 1, 2012)

It's the abs isn't it?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



islesfan13 said:


> Why in the blue hell would fans chant we want Paige when they have her actually wrestling and doing promos on every raw? That would make zero sense. Fans are chanting "we want Sasha" because the wwe is intentionally putting Naomi in matches over her. Sasha has a great match in front of the same crowd in NY a day before a ppv and the next day is not in a tag match more than a minute, of course the fans would chant "we want Sassha" (nobody wants to see Naomi over Sasha or even Brie Bella at this point) But are we going to forget when Paige faced Sasha the multiple times when we got dueling chants at times and at other times we got strictly LETS GO PAIGE chants (first match).


*Nope, because unlike you, I acknowledge everything, not just what benefits Sasha. You try to ignore positives with wrestlers you don't want getting spotlighted over Paige, and you tried to ignore some of the negative stuff Paige does to make her look better than she is, but you have no problem popping up when things go wrong for said wrestlers, ie Sasha getting Lesnar chants in Minnesota, and Charlotte in general.*



> Charlotte (the one who apparently was much more marketable than Paige) has a smaller fanbase than Naomi right now. And that's not an exaggeration.


*I'm pretty sure I've never said Charlotte was "much more marketable" than Paige, but I'm 100% sure you said Sasha isn't marketable at all :frankielol. You tried to act like it was a joke to sell all of her accessories because no one would care about her, and look at her now. Only the chain and colored assortment of BOSS shirts are missing from WWE Shop.*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Why do these threads always turn into Paige/Sasha mark wars, can we not all just admit that both are over, both are talented and both should be at the top of the division? Because that much is obvious.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

It's also the fact that she has had it a bit easier than other divas, despite being talented. She won the NXT title and Diva's title quickly, and you get a sense that there is a reason for it. Same thing happened with Paige, only it made sense with her since she didn't have any competition. I think a lot of people feel like Sasha, Becky, or even Naomi could have won the title before she had won it. 

So, basically: Paige's hometown, getting opportunities so fast, and the fact that she doesn't fit as a face. All this makes the boos that much stronger.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Nope, because unlike you, I acknowledge everything, not just what benefits Sasha. You try to ignore positives with wrestlers you don't want getting spotlighted over Paige, and you tried to ignore some of the negative stuff Paige does to make her look better than she is, but you have no problem popping up when things go wrong for said wrestlers, ie Sasha getting Brock chants in Minnesota, and Charlotte in general.*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm pretty sure I've never said Charlotte was "much more marketable" than Paige, but I'm 100% sure you said Sasha isn't marketable at all :frankielol. You tried to act like it was a joke to sell all of her accessories because no one would care about her, and look at her now. Only the chain and colored assortment of BOSS shirts are missing from WWE Shop.*


Lets not act like you are this non biased poster who wants what is best for every female in the division. You would be the first one in here if Paige was failing or the crowd completely turned on her for the likes of Charlotte. You and I both know that. I don't recall saying Sasha had no market at all, I do remember saying shes not as marketable as some of the others at the time though and will own up to that but I never said she had absolute zero marketability. I did however say that about Charlotte and still stick to my word. Also my post aren't even referring to you so not sure why you are getting so butt hurt about it as if you are guilty of it. I was referring to the other few haters on here who you know very well have posted this many times the past year (Paige will become irrelevant as soon as the new girls show up). As for Charlotte she was the least over in NXT of all the girls and now shes the least over of all the girls on the main roster. As for being bias, everyone who has a favorite will always have a bit of a bias toward that favorite and if you deny it you are just lying quite frankly, but its damn near impossible to admit that Paige proved a lot of haters wrong these past few months and has shown that she belongs on top.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Regardless of Paige being cheered in her home country Charlotte has failed to be a face and get the support she has relied to much on her dad and its clear she is only getting pushed cos of her dad. Im glad the fans are still cheering for Paige it shows she is the popular diva who has worked hard and has got her push fairly. Paige should take the title of Charlotte at Survivor Series


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

When you're genetically superior, yih become that much easier to hate!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Charlotte has failed to be a face and get support its time to de push her and push Paige


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



NJ88 said:


> Why do these threads always turn into Paige/Sasha mark wars, can we not all just admit that both are over, both are talented and both should be at the top of the division? Because that much is obvious.


Agreed!! News flash people!!.... You can be both a Paige fan and a Sasha Banks fan
simultaneously. They are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



islesfan13 said:


> Lets not act like you are this non biased poster who wants what is best for every female in the division. You would be the first one in here if Paige was failing or the crowd completely turned on her for the likes of Charlotte. You and I both know that.


*Not really. I didn't even agree with Paige jobbing as much as she did, let alone tapping out multiple times on free television. It makes me not want to see her wrestle Sasha anymore.*



> I don't recall saying Sasha had no market at all, I do remember saying shes not as marketable as some of the others at the time though and will own up to that but I never said she had absolute zero marketability.


*Maybe that was your intention, but I distinctly remember you saying that no one would wear her merch because she took a backseat to Charlotte and Bayley, even though she made herself stand out while they were feuding.*



> I did however say that about Charlotte and still stick to my word. Also my post aren't even referring to you so not sure why you are getting so butt hurt about it as if you are guilty of it. I was referring to the other few haters on here who you know very well have posted this many times the past year (Paige will become irrelevant as soon as the new girls show up). As for Charlotte she was the least over in NXT of all the girls and now shes the least over of all the girls on the main roster. As for being bias, everyone who has a favorite will always have a bit of a bias toward that favorite and if you deny it you are just lying quite frankly, but its damn near impossible to admit that Paige proved a lot of haters wrong these past few months and has shown that she belongs on top.


*
You called out people who said Sasha and Charlotte would be pushed over Paige. I was one of the most vocal people, if not THE most vocal person in that regard. Sasha got what was once Paige's superwoman booking and got super over, and Charlotte got the Divas title. I expected Charlotte to get the superwoman booking, but I digress. Just because we have preferences for our favorites doesn't mean we can't be objective when analyzing specific situations. Paige has managed to stay over with crowds in spite of her shitty booking, but she is not as over with crowds as Sasha. No one's talking about Twitter, merch sales(even though Sasha sells a lot), or Wizard World signings, but live crowd reactions. If we're going by merch sales, then put every belt including the Divas title on Roman Reigns.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Can we keep this mark war between Paige and Charlotte, please?


Remember earlier this year when Paige said Charlotte wasn't ready for the main roster and fans gave her shit for it? http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...her-protected-diva-spot-roster-charlotte.html



> "She's good. She's still new, so I feel like at one point people want to see her, but they're kind of rushing it," said Paige.
> 
> "I think she could do with some more time, but I still think Sasha Banks is the one that I personally want to come up and who I think is completely ready and the full package, boxed up and ready to go. I feel like she'd be absolutely perfect up here. Charlotte is good, but (needs) some more time."


:stephenA3


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

^ Not her fault they booked her wrong. She's no more ready than Paige was when her debut run as champion flopped. :draper2


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

I've thought for some time that Charlotte is a natural heel. Which makes sense given the "genetically superior" gimmick and here genese being from a guy who could heel it up with Flair.

She'll do well in that role when she turns.

In the meantime, unless she starts getting booed in other places than against Paige in England, I wouldnt read too much into it.

Paige is the one that this raises concerns about. If she can't get heat on a heel turn, that doesn't bode well for her abilities to connect with the audience.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

She's as flat on the mic as she is physically. She needs to take advantage of intonation and annunciation. Paige has improved in that regard, so I'm sure Charlotte can. Also, why give her the spear? What a random move to have.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Shes just boring man...doesn't help she not that good looking either.


No but really, she sponges too much off her dads rep and people don't like that, she woo's, has a finisher which is meant to be a "modified" version of Ric's and even her entrance music is a remix of her dads.


People don't LIKE cheap knock offs, and Charlotte is the biggest one of them all, you don't see Curtix Axel or either of the Rhodes sponging off their fathers, they have their own identity.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Saintpat said:


> I've thought for some time that Charlotte is a natural heel. Which makes sense given the "genetically superior" gimmick and here genese being from a guy who could heel it up with Flair.
> 
> She'll do well in that role when she turns.
> 
> ...


LOL. First off Paige was cheered for destroying Charlotte a week ago when Charlotte was supposed to be the face so its obviously more than England. Turning this on as Paige is the problem not connecting is comical to say the least. Obviously Paige is "connecting" with the audience if they continue to support her no matter what she does. She can't help it that shes just more likeable than Charlotte but at the end of the day shes getting reactions and Charlotte is not. That's the problem. Its the same as Sasha getting cheered as a heel and AJ before her. If people like you, they will cheer for you no matter how much you try to make them hate you. That's the whole point why Charlotte should be heel, barely anyone likes her to begin with and most like Paige so the roles should be reversed. At this point it makes little sense with why Paige is the heel in this storyline other than the fact that Paige is more entertaining as a heel.


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

The problem is that they're killing what made these women work.

The movesets are constrained. When was the last top-rope moonsault Charlotte did? She did a handful in NXT. How often does she acually do 'Natural Selection?' - half the crowd probably doesn't even know it's her non-submission finisher. Those leg-lock rolls/flips/slams that she wowed Albany, NY with during the NXT Northeast circuit (Her and Sasha flipping/rolling each other around over and over and over by the legs without letting go). 

Promos and characters are limited as well. Charlotte said so many times that she didn't want to 'just be' Ric Flairs daughter. However, that is her main roster character. It's all crying and talking about dad. 

Whatever happened to the cocky heel (and cocky face) who claimed to be genetically superior? Aside from Michael Cole mentioning it offhand once or twice, all of that character has been erased.

She went from Charlotte Flair to being female Reigns (punches, spear, finisher - all of her matches).

They stripped and limited Sasha and Becky too. This is why Sasha can be a PPV main eventer in NXT and is just another diva on Raw.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Can we keep this mark war between Paige and Charlotte, please?
> 
> 
> Remember earlier this year when Paige said Charlotte wasn't ready for the main roster and fans gave her shit for it? http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...her-protected-diva-spot-roster-charlotte.html
> ...


Agreed. Paige has over 10 years in the business with her family she saw something wasn't right before us.


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> 
> You called out people who said Sasha and Charlotte would be pushed over Paige. I was one of the most vocal people, if not THE most vocal person in that regard. Sasha got what was once Paige's superwoman booking and got super over, and Charlotte got the Divas title. I expected Charlotte to get the superwoman booking, but I digress. Just because we have preferences for our favorites doesn't mean we can't be objective when analyzing specific situations. Paige has managed to stay over with crowds in spite of her shitty booking, but she is not as over with crowds as Sasha. No one's talking about Twitter, merch sales(even though Sasha sells a lot), or Wizard World signings, but live crowd reactions. If we're going by merch sales, then put every belt including the Divas title on Roman Reigns.*


*

If you're going by merch sales - WWEshop has a 'featured' superstars section on the main page with the highest sellers.

It's Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns, Cena, Owens, and the Bellas.

For the most part, WWE HAS been pushing people based on merch. The show has revolved around the Shield for a few years now - currently the injured champ and #1 contender. Cena is Cena and always prominent - US champ until he left. Owens was a merch monster as soon as he debuted and a current IC champ. Lastly, the Bellas are never off our TV screens (though they aren't champs anymore).

Considering that, both Paige and Sasha need to up their merch game to stay on top. Merch is definitely tied to your status and exposure.*


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



islesfan13 said:


> LOL. First off Paige was cheered for destroying Charlotte a week ago when Charlotte was supposed to be the face so its obviously more than England. Turning this on as Paige is the problem not connecting is comical to say the least. Obviously Paige is "connecting" with the audience if they continue to support her no matter what she does. She can't help it that shes just more likeable than Charlotte but at the end of the day shes getting reactions and Charlotte is not. That's the problem. Its the same as Sasha getting cheered as a heel and AJ before her. If people like you, they will cheer for you no matter how much you try to make them hate you. That's the whole point why Charlotte should be heel, barely anyone likes her to begin with and most like Paige so the roles should be reversed. At this point it makes little sense with why Paige is the heel in this storyline other than the fact that Paige is more entertaining as a heel.


You're all over the place.

Paige getting cheered as a heel is not a statement on Charlotte ... it's a statement on Paige not being able to get herself heat. Something she needs to work on.

If Paige is getting some kind of massive pop outside of England, I'm missing it. I've seen many times when she shouts "THIS IS MAH HOUSE" and you could have heard her in the top row over the crickets.

You say "Paige is getting reactions, Charlotte is not" ... yet the thread is about Charlotte getting a reaction in London -- it's a hometown reaction.

When Paige starts getting massive pop outside of London and Charlotte starts getting "booed out of the building" in America, then there may be a point to this.

Oh the whole, I think both of them (outside of England) get little reaction either way. Sasha gets WAY more reaction than these two combined.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Paige is only popular because Charlotte is so hated, the fans still chanted "We want Sasha" when Paige's team was wrestling the Bella team.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Saintpat said:


> You're all over the place.
> 
> Paige getting cheered as a heel is not a statement on Charlotte ... it's a statement on Paige not being able to get herself heat. Something she needs to work on.
> 
> ...


That's funny can you link me to these crickets Paige gets when she yells this my house because it always seems to get a reaction and Sasha marks keep mentioning how Sasha gets these massive pops and Paige gets crickets but I distinctly still recall Paige getting the entire crowd to chant Lets go Paige a couple times they faced off and dueling chants at others. Also about Paige not getting cheered out of England maybe we should rewatch the first heel turn a month ago followed by the full heel turn 2 weeks ago when the arena went crazy for Paige. Or do those just not count.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



solarstorm said:


> If you're going by merch sales - WWEshop has a 'featured' superstars section on the main page with the highest sellers.
> 
> It's Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns, Cena, Owens, and the Bellas.
> 
> ...


*
Featured doesn't equal top seller, and Ambrose has been jobbing for over a year and a half, so it doesn't directly translate into a push. Rollins is featured because he was the champion. He's never been close to Reigns, Cena, or Ambrose in merch sales. The Bellas were at the top with AJ last time a list was released over a year ago, so I don't doubt it. However, I can see with my own eyes all the Reigns, Ambrose, and Cena merch in the crowds consistently.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



solarstorm said:


> If you're going by merch sales - WWEshop has a 'featured' superstars section on the main page with the highest sellers.
> 
> It's Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns, Cena, Owens, and the Bellas.
> 
> ...


Considering Paige has been on tv and involved in every major diva feud since her debut, while being the main diva being chosen for all outside promotioons etc I think shes doing pretty well for herself in the merchandise and importance to the company department. Clearly shes making them some decent money since shes the one they are choosing pretty much over every female to promote their product and do their meet and greets. So terrible example on your part.


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Featured doesn't equal top seller, and Ambrose has been jobbing for over a year and a half, so it doesn't directly translate into a push. Rollins is featured because he was the champion. He's never been close to Reigns, Cena, or Ambrose in merch sales. The Bellas were at the top with AJ last time a list was released over a year ago, so I don't doubt it. However, I can see with my own eyes all the Reigns, Ambrose, and Cena merch in the crowds consistently.*


I saw quite a few Rollins shirts at the last two shows I went to this year (Raw before Extreme Rules and one of the Smackdowns before Hell in a Cell). 

If you go further, look at retailers. In Hot Topic, there's 4-5 wrestling shirts at a time in the pop culture section. Rollins, Reigns, and Cena have been the three always being stocked locally. The other two spots on the wall rotate shirts for Bryan pointing, Suplex City, Ambrose Asylum, Wyatts Buzzards, Fight Owens Fight, etc...

Granted, I'm in smarky NY.


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



islesfan13 said:


> Considering Paige has been on tv and involved in every major diva feud since her debut, while being the main diva being chosen for all outside promotioons etc I think shes doing pretty well for herself in the merchandise and importance to the company department. Clearly shes making them some decent money since shes the one they are choosing pretty much over every female to promote their product and do their meet and greets. So terrible example on your part.


Legit Boss said crowd reaction mattered more than merch (ie. Sasha being over with crowds and selling less merch meant more than Paige being a little less over with crowds and selling more merch.) 

I was just pointing out that the people who get a lot of screentime are coincidentally also the 'featured' merch guys (and gals). That merch matters.

Never said she wasn't important to the company or on TV a ton. Not every slightly negative comment is someone dumping all over your favorite.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



solarstorm said:


> I saw quite a few Rollins shirts at the last two shows I went to this year (Raw before Extreme Rules and one of the Smackdowns before Hell in a Cell).
> 
> If you go further, look at retailers. In Hot Topic, there's 4-5 wrestling shirts at a time in the pop culture section. Rollins, Reigns, and Cena have been the three always being stocked locally. The other two spots on the wall rotate shirts for Bryan pointing, Suplex City, Ambrose Asylum, Wyatts Buzzards, Fight Owens Fight, etc...
> 
> Granted, I'm in smarky NY.


Hot topic also has a Paige shirt along with Tillys in the mall. Shes the only diva Hot topic carries shirts for but obviously her look would fit that brand but shes also currently the only diva shirt being sold at tillys. And I see what your saying it came off a bit differently my bad and I do agree.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



CretinHop138 said:


> Yeah Paige in England I know but..
> 
> Work buddy of mine who attended the London show was there and she was hated as soon as she came out. It wasn't your typical heel heat as she got pretty rude chants thrown at her too, they were savage with "overrated" chants, they didn't like her one bit. This may translate into Manchester on Raw. She beat Paige which makes me thing that Paige will get the belt at Survivor Series.
> 
> ...


That because she IS overrated.

I've never heard a 'we want Charlotte' chant for example. 

Why don't the WWE give he people what they want?

Sasha


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



SUPERIOR said:


> She did her thing own thing down in NXT and it worked. She had the Natural Selection finisher, she rarely mentioned her Dad, and she was playing a more natural role as a towering, imposing heel. She still had the theme but the Flair mannerisms were rarely there. I hope we get that in the near future because it's a damn shame that someone who isn't quite as developed as the other 4 Horsewomen has to be saddled with circumstances that make her out to be someone with no redeeming qualities whatsoever.


And they should have continued doing that in WWE. The fact that she's Flair's daughter should be the sprinkles on the ice cream, not the entire fucking thing.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Charlotte doesnt have a personality she just relies on her dad and that isnt gonna get you far in the business


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



deanambroselover said:


> Charlotte doesnt have a personality she just relies on her dad and that isnt gonna get you far in the business


A family connection can take you places.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

When she tired to mock The Miz on Miz TV. Big mistake.


----------



## Well Well Well (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

She's one of the worst baby faces going, she was bad at it in NXT but shed had the respect of the (very small) audience going for her by the point they started using her as a face. She's just got this unlike ability thing going on. She's also being booked against Paige at the moment which will obviously work against her in England.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Yikes. 

They need to just stop trying with Charlotte. 
Honestly, who the hell wants to cheer Charlotte as a face?...
I'm waiting.

Charlotte is just all sorts of awkward. 
The split entrance, the Ric mannerisms, the Ric look...
I could instantly make Charlotte a great hated heel by turning the dial up on all of that but no
I'm supposed to root for Charlotte Flair because...why again? Oh yeah, she's Ric Flair's daughter. WOO!...yeah how about no.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

What happens in he UK doesn't matter. The E takes their money and runs. I just have to tolerate their trips there and then move on like it never happened.

Those people probably cheered for Del Rio too.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Mastodonic said:


> A family connection can take you places.


A family connection can get you only so far. The fans are in control of their careers by cheering or booing their ass. Charlotte got her ass booed out of the building and shes supposed to be a face


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



deanambroselover said:


> A family connection can get you only so far. The fans are in control of their careers by cheering or booing their ass. Charlotte got her ass booed out of the building and shes supposed to be a face


That's not true fans boo Cena and he still makes tons of dough even though he is no where near as over as he used to be


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Charlotte has failed as a wrestler


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



islesfan13 said:


> Remember a year ago when people were saying Charlotte would debut and be massively more over than paige and make her irrelevant... well about that...



Charlie couldn't turn the Paige! aige


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

She sucks! Plain and simple! Out of the "glorified by smarks" 4 Horsewomen she is the weak link! She has no charisma, she isn´t hot, het matches are absolutely formulaic (get her ass beaten for a few minutes, reversal, chop, chop, chop WOOOO, spear, figure eight), she has zero psychology in the ring and her promos always seem heelish even though she´s supposed to be a babyface.

Just the way she comes to the ring an opens her arms... what' what the fuck does she want a hug? She ain´t Bayley so NO HUGS Mr.Ed!

If she wasn´t Flair´s daughter I´d be willing to bet she wouldn´t even get out of NXT, let alone be the Champion, but when it´s all said and done she´ll probably have 16 reigns just to tie her father´s record. Talent doesn´t really run on that family. So far Ric has had 2 kids in the wrestling business and both suck!


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

ugh... this thread again... i tell myself i do it for the for the + post...

~ lookwise its charlotte OVER tamina, naomi, becky, and arguably over paige and brie...

~ wrestlingwise shes solid... see above statement^^^^

~ most neckbeardy thing people bitch about that grinds my gears, is her "ric flair ripoff" character... who the fuck cares? she wooed and chopped her way to this divas reign and it didnt change shit, when she wins her other 6 reigns in the same fashion it wont change shit then either... the whole division is just on the same autopilot its been on since paige/aj and a chick coming out and acting like her GOAT dad isnt gonna hurt anything... the only character hurting the division is stephanie, only that bitch isnt a character, shes really is that fucking dense


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Zigglar said:


> lookwise its charlotte OVER tamina, naomi, becky, and arguably over paige and brie...


Each to their own but out of the ones you'd mentioned i'd put all of them barring Tamina ahead of Charlotte in the look department.


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London*



Plato said:


> I hear you. There's no doubt that Paige is going to be more popular than Charlotte anywhere they go. However, it being in England may account for a good deal of the apparently overwhelming heel heat Charlotte received.


Charlotte probably isn't a heel. If they were a bad heel, then would the boos count as face heat.

e.
v.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Charlotte is uglier than bayley...


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

She comes off as very arrogant. Whether she is or not I don't know, but she comes off that way. And I don't mean as a character either. I mean as a real life person. She comes off as completely entitled and as someone who thinks her own shit don't stink. Most people in the world don't like or relate all that well to people like that.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Fans are fickle and they get bored quickly, it's pretty simple really. Fans are starving for a change and they get behind people that aren't pushed because they're thinking that these wrestlers could bring change if given the chance-- once they get what they want and figure out that the writing still sucks and nothing changes, then the resort to the cool thing of booing whoever is on top even if it's the people that they were supporting in the first place. Daniel Bryan is a rare exception of someone that fans haven't gotten tired of, but it happens to almost everyone these days. It's much cooler to go against the grain

I don't care for the Charlotte character, but I don't see why else she would suddenly start getting hated. The only thing that is different from her NXT days is that she's now being spotlighted.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Hey I know....


Let's dig up some old drama on Charlotte aka Ashley Fliehr to add a more colorful history to her personality for folks.


Who's the shittiest company for slinging dirt?.......hrmm lets search TMZ (with adblock on of course)


oh look, domestic dispute in 2008 and kicking a cop getting tasered

http://www.tmz.com/2008/09/08/ric-flairs-daughter-tased-and-unphased/


> The drama started when legendary wrestler Ric Flair was bloodied up during a violent altercation with his 21-year-old daughter Ashley and a 22-year-old male in an apartment parking lot in Chapel Hill, NC, this according to ABC11.
> 
> Chapel Hill police were called to the scene, but when they tried to arrest Ashley, she allegedly kicked one of the officers. That's when the popo gave Ashley the shocker.
> 
> Ashley was charged with assault on a law enforcement officer and resisting arrest. Ric refused to press charges. She's due in court on October 6.



I guess she got tased before should could lock in that "figure 8" 


lulz


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



3ku1 said:


> If they were really going to strip Nikki of the Divas Title. Really wish they would of given it to Sasha. But of course the nxt girls are prob all too green, and not ready. Once again wwe creative pushing talent before they are ready. Maybe should of stayed in NXT who knows.


You don't know what the hell you're talking about...Rebecca Knox was better than any women wrestler in the WWE going back to when Cena first got to Raw in 2005. She's on another level...just isn't booked like it....Nikki was a horrible champion and was always inferior to Nattie, AJ, and even Maryse.


----------



## CarmellaFTW (Nov 7, 2015)

Charlotte is great in ring,but yeah,she hasn't mic skills or acting.She deserves a push,but not Divas Champ so fast.It is clear that she is Divas Champ now because Ric Flair.Sasha Banks is GOLD,she must be Divas Champion.Also,Paige,
The Bellas,Becky Lynch could be champ.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

She's like her dad but with smaller tits and less of a big, saggy ass. Physically, anyway.

You'd think Ric would help her with her godawful promo ability, or tell her to lay off the chops and think of something original, but if he has helped, it obviously hasn't sunk in.

Guess talent isn't genetic.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

SUPERIOR said:


> As incorrect as you are, I at least respect your honesty. Charlotte "sucks" because she's not attractive. All she'd have to do to "not suck" is be conventionally attractive. That's it. All of her "flaws" would be passed over by some of her haters if she looked like Paige or Becky Lynch. That's pretty much it. She hasn't even appeared with Ric Flair for about a month. It's getting better, the Flair mentioning, but what's not getting better is the true source of their shallow objections, Charlotte's face. That's not going away no matter how much her character changes.


All of this. I can't take people seriously when the first thing out of their mouth is "OMG Charles ain't hawt". Being hot has never been her gimmick, nor will it ever be, so bringing it up is so completely irrelevant. You don't like her, fine, then mention something relevant and not a "I can't get a boner" post. No wonder the divas revolution is failing. 

Kind of funny how the same people who bitch about Reigns getting pushed for "da look" and how it's "about more than that!" are then saying Charlotte _shouldn't _get pushed because she's not hot enough. Not very consistent. And who cares? Charlotte can outwrestle every girl on the main roster whose name isn't Sasha or maybe Becky.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Her photoshoot looks great though!


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

she's obviously been on Steroids , her face looks like that of a man , that's what steroids do to a Girl , Testosterone is for men .


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

I loved when The Miz owned her he wasn't even in full swing. I hope Miz gets another title reign even if it's just a month have him win the tournament and then drop the title to Roman. 

Charlotte can piss off one of the most boring women I have seen on TV.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Early Paige is fair enough. But the comparisons between Charlotte and Becky don't work for me. Not when one is getting pushed as the centerpiece of the division and wins it's title within a short period of time after coming up. While the other is being cast as a jobber tag along.

I'd also remind everyone on all sides that the "Charlotte is getting heat by some because she is not conventionally attractive" works all ways. AJ was not conventional looking but had one of the most devout fan followings. Trish got all sorts of crap for much, and in some places most, of her active career despite progressing well and doing fine work. 

Despite being "good looking" Eva Marie certainly gets torn at and she is not even on the main roster. The Bellas also get pooped on despite being conventionally "hot" and Nikki clearly upping her game. Bayley has a strong following, and she is not someone who is model style.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Problem with Charlotte she lacks any real presence. She is also not authentic. She's too transparent. We all know backstage politics are a big part of pushes. I just don't buy that Flair had no influence. Nikki had the same leverage dating Cena, and good on her. But Cena is not her daddy lol, nor are they married. She had been in the WWE 8 years, before she got a big push. Charlotte walks in off the bat. And I know Paige did, but I don't see any real leverage from her. I love Paige though, so I am biast.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yet not a single time in the last 3 months has "WE WANT PAIGE" been chanted :mj4. Yet I've lost count of the Sasha chants. You keep thinking that Paige is getting the best reactions. If she was as over as you say she is, then she should be consistently getting her name chanted when she's on screen. Meanwhile, in reality, Sasha is getting her name chanted when she's off screen, WWE has begun to acknowledge the chants over the course of the last month, and they've been going on for much longer than that.*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Both are over. :smile2:


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



NJ88 said:


> Why do these threads always turn into Paige/Sasha mark wars, can we not all just admit that both are over, both are talented and both should be at the top of the division? Because that much is obvious.


It's Paige/AJ all over again. Only difference is that Paige and Sasha might get a program that is booked decently (emphasis on MIGHT) instead of an "I'm crazier than you" clusterfuck that makes both look bad.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Yes Era said:


> You don't know what the hell you're talking about...Rebecca Knox was better than any women wrestler in the WWE going back to when Cena first got to Raw in 2005. She's on another level...just isn't booked like it....Nikki was a horrible champion and was always inferior to Nattie, AJ, and even Maryse.


Lol you not liking someone does not make them bad. Nikki was not bad creative was. Nikki was a great champ, and improved tremendously. It's called an opinion, I know as much as you do.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Can we keep this mark war between Paige and Charlotte, please?
> 
> 
> Remember earlier this year when Paige said Charlotte wasn't ready for the main roster and fans gave her shit for it? http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...her-protected-diva-spot-roster-charlotte.html
> ...


I get the sense that there might still be some heat between them. Even when they were teaming I got the impression that they don't care all that much for each other. Obviously they're going to be professional about it and not speak publicly all that much about it, but I still get this vibe. And Charlotte seems like the type who doesn't easily forget about comments like that.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



deanambroselover said:


> Charlotte doesnt have a personality she just relies on her dad and that isnt gonna get you far in the business


Charlotte Watts.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Wasn't she wrestling a British chick in London? :Jordan

Not saying she's amazingly over or anything, but, uh...pretty sure that plays a part in it. 

Europeans can be just as, if not more so, patriotic as Americans.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

^ True but didn't Paige get cheered in a neutral venue too? SO I don't think it is a case of it was in England. If it was in a barnyard, they would still boo her ass.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Wasn't she wrestling a British chick in London? :Jordan
> 
> Not saying she's amazingly over or anything, but, uh...pretty sure that plays a part in it.
> 
> Europeans can be just as, if not more so, patriotic as Americans.


So why did Paige get a pop when she turned heel....in California?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



CretinHop138 said:


> So why did Paige get a pop when she turned heel....in California?


I honestly don't care nor pay enough attention to Paige to recognize that. :draper2


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



Pronoss said:


> I guess she got tased before should could lock in that "figure 8"
> lulz


The idea of Charlotte getting tased on live television :lmao

They should find out a way to make a storyline out of this and have Charlotte tased again. Or just forget making it a storyline and do it the lazy WWE way: in a random backstage segment with no explanation. 

Like maybe Charlotte's stretching, and in walks The Boss with a TASER and just tazes the fuck outta Charlotte for no reason. If that doesn't boost ratings, then NOTHING will. :lmao 
Maybe Paige can tase her too. Or the entire Divas lockerroom. Then Ric Flair comes out seemingly to help but then tazes her too! WOO!

Or better fucking yet...
Bring back this guy to "help" Charlotte out.









"The Mountie! Always gets his man!"


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

To be fair Paige is nailing being a heel. Her promo on Raw was awesome, just basically telling the crowd to suck it haha. Paige is currently my fav diva though with Nikki for different reasons of course. Paige got cheered because she did something different, and told it like it is. It is simple be different, and execute. It is not rocket science Creative.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

It was stupid to have her involved in a feud with Paige if they wanted to make Paige the heel right before they went to Europe. Horrible decision and this isn't surprising at all.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

Not really, I was there. Charlotte was just booed in some ending moments and ONLY because Paige is the English sweetheart.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ripping off the gimmick of her dad isn't helping her at all.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*

This is not really surprising at all. It is time to get the belt off of her.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Charlotte booed in London while feuding with Paige....hmmm, I wonder freaking why..


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

It's funny how things have worked out. She has gotten more focus than either Sasha or Becky since coming up to the main roster. And now, both of them are more over than she is even though she's the one with the title. Sasha is understandable because of the great work she's been putting in at NXT, but Becky is just being portrayed as the sidekick with some cringe-worthy promos and yet she is still connecting with the crowd more than Charlotte. I really do hope Charlotte has a heel turn in the very near future. Because she's drowning in this bland sea of mediocrity that the WWE has created for her.


----------



## Five 0 (Jun 28, 2015)

Like I said, if you want to be recognized for your in ring talents, WWE just ain't the place for you, because unless you add something else into that package, the higher ups just aren't gonna take interest in you forever, no matter how over you get or how much you don't suck as a talent. :/

Charlotte NEED to a way to show she's her own woman, and NOT just David Flair getting a sex change! Whether she gets over or not is up to her, and how lucky she is with the ole' gimmick lottery.


----------



## Five 0 (Jun 28, 2015)

Tiago said:


> Yeah "Charles" is damn unlikable, and I agree with @Reptillian she looks like a god damn ******! But the biggest issue here is, since she´s been in the main roster she´s proven that not only is she in the WWE due to her daddy being Ric Flair, but also that she cannot work!
> 
> She sucks in the ring and it was proven by the lack of psychology displayed by her at both PPV she´s wrestled in. I mean Nikki is working the leg and she completely no sells it? And she´s supposed to be a good worker? GTFO!
> 
> ...


Hey, that was MY joke originally!

Don't care if you borrow it, but some credit would be nice.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Pfft Paige is only over because Charlotte has the title before Charlotte the fans barely gave a damn for her.


----------



## Five 0 (Jun 28, 2015)

Laquane Anderson said:


> Charlotte coming for you faves like....


That brightened my day, LMFAO!!! XD


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Ace Boogie said:


> Ripping off the gimmick of her dad isn't helping her at all.


The saddest thing about this is that she doesn't even have an iota of charisma Ric Flair had.

She could only pull off the arrogant superior athlete gimmick reasonably successfully.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

She really is unlikable. There is legitimately no reason whatsoever to cheer her, or consider her a face if you're a casual fan. Being the spawn of Ric Flair isn't cause to be given accolades. Otherwise one of his 200 illegitimate kids would accept him as their father.


----------



## theromey (Oct 24, 2015)

Firstly, To be a diva you have to have some sex appeal... When you look at Charlotte you don't see that.
Does anyone else think she looks more like a man then woman... Her build is kinda weird. She could use her height to her advantage but that isn't seem much.

Secondly, Her move set isn't that great. Especially her spear move which looks like a weak finisher. She needs something else that shows her power or skills off. She just wraps her arms around the opponent and takes them down. It doesn't look like it hurts the opponent.

Thirdly, Her mic skills are weak. We are bored when she talks. Her father was awesome on the mic. Maybe she show get some more lessons. 
She needs to be more entertaining.

I think she would have been better as a heel. I could go on days on why she is so unlikable... But that's it for now.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

She was really really over at the show i just got back from


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Charlotte booed out of the building in London - what has gone wrong with her?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Considering Cena's popularity, why isn't he WWE Champion?
> 
> They're trying to build up the rest of the division.


Screw the rest of the division, Paige has been current for 2 years (although she is a over 10 year vet), Cena is a 14 year vet it is Paiges House aige


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cliffy B said:


> She was really really over at the show i just got back from


Yeah I well say it was more of a case, of Paiges home town. Depends where you go, on whos over then who. Unless your Cena who gets booed everywhere, even his hometown .


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

She's a great work and I wish her the best and hope she does well

But I agree , I just don't like her. She doesn't have IT. Which sucks since she can from Ric who is oozing with IT.


----------



## beastedot9 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hypocrites, hypocrites everywhere....


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The fans on the tour sure don't like her.


----------



## AmbiguousEin (Jul 8, 2015)

Well, it's a bit too early to judge her likability just yet, since it fluctuates on the location she's in and she's still very open for improvement imo.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

beastedot9 said:


> Hypocrites, hypocrites everywhere....


Care to explain why ?


----------



## WWE-Hierarchy (Nov 9, 2015)

I understand everyone has their own opinions about a particular person, but give Charlotte a break. She's only been to the main roster for a mere 4 months, and she needs some improvement. Every great wrestler had to start somewhere, and they grew overtime.


----------



## WWE-Hierarchy (Nov 9, 2015)

thelegendkiller said:


> I completely dislike Charlotte, more so as a face.
> 
> She has no face qualities whatsoever.
> 
> ...



I understand that everyone has their own opinion about a particular person, but give Charlotte a break. She's only been to the main roster for a mere 4 months, and she needs some improvement. But every great wrestler had to start from somewhere, and they grew overtime.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

WWE-Hierarchy said:


> I understand that everyone has their own opinion about a particular person, but give Charlotte a break. She's only been to the main roster for a mere 4 months, and she needs some improvement. But every great wrestler had to start from somewhere, and they grew overtime.


Why can't we wait her to develop and then hot shot the belt on her?


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Her calling the Four Horsemen one of the greatest factions in the *WWE *made me draw the line. COME ON.


----------



## WWE-Hierarchy (Nov 9, 2015)

thelegendkiller said:


> Why can't we wait her to develop and then hot shot the belt on her?


You're right, but then again, it wouldn't make sense for only Sasha and Becky to debut on the main roster and leave out Charlotte.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

WWE-Hierarchy said:


> You're right, but then again, it wouldn't make sense for only Sasha and Becky to debut on the main roster and leave out Charlotte.


She can debut obviously, but there was no need to put the belt on her so soon, when she is hardly over at all.

The smarks don't care about her and the casuals don't care about her either.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

you would think by now the e would realize how much of a failure it is to have wrestlers follow their exact family's footsteps

Nattie-flop
Ted Dibiase Jr-flop
Cody following goldust-flop
Axel-flop


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I actually find Charlotte 5x better looking than Bayley.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

From Death Valley said:


> Pfft Paige is only over because Charlotte has the title before Charlotte the fans barely gave a damn for her.


fpalm THAT explains all of the huge comic con crowds and merchandise sales she was drawing before Charlotte got called up to the main roster.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

I AM Glacier said:


> She's a great work and I wish her the best and hope she does well
> 
> But I agree , I just don't like her. She doesn't have IT. Which sucks since she can from Ric who is oozing with IT.


Natalya 2.0


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

She needs to trash the Divas title live on Raw. She needs her own title made just like her father once did. She needs the robe, the limousines, jets, etc. Charlotte isn't the prettiest, but she has all the ring work down just right. Plus she has the pedigree. For crying out loud she is a "Flair". She needs to make a statement.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

She is but I would still bang her.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

The only thing that I don't like about Charlotte is her super short shorts. She has no butt at all and she looks horrible with them on. She may not have "it" but i'd still rather watch her in the ring than some of these Divas that they try to pass off as decent wrestlers.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm not attracted to Charlotte but that should not be the main requirement of siding with someone.

In my opinion she's been doing a good job as a babyface. When she faced Nikki for example you really felt for her given what she went through personally and cause Ric was so proud of her. 

Same thing when Paige turned on her. Or when Paige crapped on her and Becky. I felt a huge wave of sympathy for her. 

You know babyfaces don't have to be cool or anything like that. Being humble and being good at what you do is enough. She doesn't have to cut funny promos. 

Another positive about Charlotte is that you know that she can take out anybody, she's not a girly girl like the Bellas who cruise on knowing someone behind the scene. In real life Charlotte would kill everybody except Snuka. Cause of that she is not fake. 

In short if people don't like her, that's your issue.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

For the record not every diva whos dating a top guy, is getting through soley because of that. Nikki worked hard to get where she is. Somehow diminishing their spot, because of who they date is absurd to me.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

I sense alot of hate coming from this post. Yeesh calm down


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Didn't get any better last night. There was plenty of boos when she came out to stop Paige attacking Becky.

Obviously with her being against Paige in England it's going to be a bit worse but hey, Becky wasn't getting booed :draper2


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

CraigWL said:


> Didn't get any better last night. There was plenty of boos when she came out to stop Paige attacking Becky.
> 
> Obviously with her being against Paige in England it's going to be a bit worse but hey, Becky wasn't getting booed :draper2


Becky's not american that's why she was not getting boos


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

TheMightyQuinn said:


> Becky's not american that's why she was not getting boos


Perhaps, with Becky being Irish i guess there's going to be a few more people behind her, but even so, i think it's more to do with the general opinion of her compared to Charlotte than anything else.

Even in the US Charlotte is seemingly getting more apathy/negative reactions as the weeks go by.

I don't think she deserves it as a performer as a whole, i've said it before, she is very, very good and she absolutely deserves a run with the title due to her ability. With that said however, her Flair gimmick is damaging her, a lot.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

CraigWL said:


> Perhaps, with Becky being Irish i guess there's going to be a few more people behind her


Sheamus is Irish and he gets negative reactions all the time in the Uk last night we didn't know whether to cheer or Boo because Barrett came out with him, many of us popped for Barrett but it was Sheamus music and entrance which made it seem there was a pop for him. 

Irish has nothing to do with it, Becky is very likeable even if she has no direction at the moment, her being Charlotte's side kick isn't helping Charlotte anymore either because Becky fans want her to come out of Charlotte's shadow I'm hoping they do a similar angle to Becky's heel turn with Sasha in NxT and have her help Paige win the title claming "Paige opened her eyes to Charotte"


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Sheamus is Irish and he gets negative reactions all the time in the Uk last night we didn't know whether to cheer or Boo because Barrett came out with him, many of us popped for Barrett but it was Sheamus music and entrance which made it seem there was a pop for him.
> 
> Irish has nothing to do with it, Becky is very likeable even if she has no direction at the moment, her being Charlotte's side kick isn't helping Charlotte anymore either because Becky fans want her to come out of Charlotte's shadow I'm hoping they do a similar angle to Becky's heel turn with Sasha in NxT and have her help Paige win the title claming "Paige opened her eyes to Charotte"


Indeed. 

I like that idea, but hopefully it wouldn't just make Becky Paige's sidekick instead of Charlotte's. It'd be nice to see her have some direction.

I digress though. The pairings and teams aren't doing anyone any favours. Sasha's getting great reactions in most places, but her being a background character is contributing to that, because people know how good she is and don't want to see her in someone else's shadow.

Becky is the same to a lesser extent (she doesn't get as great a reaction as Sasha in general, although her support is building from what i've seen). People are getting behind her because she's damn good and again, is in someone's shadow.

This is in turn hurting the likes of Naomi and Charlotte, the latter especially, due to them seeming to be the 'leaders' of their respective teams/pairs. The whole angle in the divas division has shifted from 3 v 3 v 3 thankfully, but it hasn't changed THAT much. There's still groups running around and great talents with little direction. Paige v Becky was interesting due to the recent Paige heel turn and Becky's actions in-ring really put across the idea that she hates Paige, which is great to see. It could have gone on longer i think but they did the right thing by having Becky win and Paige attack her i think.

Individuals need to shine through, not be stuck in groups and be dragged down for various reasons. We seem to be heading in the right direction at least, but with the way things are going, the Charlotte reactions are going to get worse.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

Charlotte is too big to be a face. She should be a monster heel. A bit like KO.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> I'm hoping they do a similar angle to Becky's heel turn with Sasha in NxT and have her help Paige win the title claming "Paige opened her eyes to Charotte"


*This would only perpetuate the constant problem with Becky-which is being a goofy sidekick. Do you really want her to be pigeonholed into that role for the rest of her career? She'd just be Layla with strong wrestling ability.*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *This would only perpetuate the constant problem with Becky-which is being a goofy sidekick. Do you really want her to be pigeonholed into that role for the rest of her career? She'd just be Layla with strong wrestling ability.*


If she's gonna be a side kick she may as well be with Paige it will benefit Charlotte in the end and help progress the story between Charlotte and Paige. The only other way is having Paige beat her clean and have Charlotte take her frustration out on Becky giving her a needed heel turn in the process.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> If she's gonna be a side kick she may as well be with Paige it will benefit Charlotte in the end and help progress the story between Charlotte and Paige. The only other way is having Paige beat her clean and *have Charlotte take her frustration out on Becky giving her a needed heel turn in the process*.


*Playing out this scenario in my head definitely created sympathy for Becky and put Charlotte in the role that she's most comfortable. I like it.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Playing out this scenario in my head definitely created sympathy for Becky and put Charlotte in the role that she's most comfortable. I like it.*


Could also mean that Becky stops being nicey nicey and stops trusting people like she did Charlotte and Paige.

Hopefully something like this actually happens, it'd do them both a world of good.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is why us hardcore fans get ignored.

In NXT Charolette is pushed as Ric Flair's genetically superior daughter who gets over so much she has a face turn.

She's brought onto the main roster with the same character she left NXT with, as in being Ric Flair's daughter and now by and large hardcore fans are over her.

This is one of those situations that lends credence to the myth that us hardcore fans (because we all are lumped together by those in the business) are only into whatever is niche and whoever isn't getting a push.

You can't use the she's different character from NXT because her character then was still "here's Ric Flairs daughter and her tag along friends" so how is she all of a sudden unlikable or shoved down throats?


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Becky's a total package (not to start a fandom war but her interview last week was overall better than Sasha's or Paige's), her character just isn't that defined apart from being kinda silly at times. But she's still managing to get over while Charlotte seems to be floundering as champ. She's moving good merch (her goggles have sold out on at least two separate occasions now) as well. 

Essentially the problem now is that they're still trying to push too many people at once. Charlotte is champ, Nikki Bella has to be kept strong for SOME reason, Sasha is absurdly protected (at least she's good enough to warrant it), and Paige is being pushed as number one contender. Becky is crowded out a little bit at the moment, but I have faith she'll get her due.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm having a hard time connecting to Charlotte. Still don't understand how she earned the right to be Divas champion besides being the daughter of Ric Flair.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> WWE needs to learn that you can only get people to like someone by NOT pushing them.


You got that right.

The moment someone gets a push or is rumored to be getting a push a lot of hardcore fans turn into unpleaseable critics.

I mean what 2 months ago the general consensus was the title has to get off Nikki, now its get it off Charlotte.

I can't wait until Sasha and Ambrose get their big pushes. Seeing all the "Sasha/Dean not the answer" threads will be amusing.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I can't wait until Sasha and Ambrose get their big pushes. Seeing all the "Sasha/Dean not the answer" threads will be amusing.


I can't see that happening, but I could see backlash towards anyone that seems likely to take the titles off of them. Some Sasha fans in particular tbh strike me as being unlikely to accept anyone taking the title off of her no matter how good they are. Ambrose's reign would depend more on his challengers.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Sasha's on the backburner for now. A lot of Sasha fans won't accept that, as they can't push everybody at once.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> This is why us hardcore fans get ignored.
> 
> In NXT Charolette is pushed as Ric Flair's genetically superior daughter who gets over so much she has a face turn.
> 
> ...


Charlotte didn't mention her Dad nearly as much as she did on the main roster. It's definitely toned down now and anyone saying otherwise in talking out of their ass but it used to be borderline unbearable. But I think the a good number of people pushing forth that grievance in the first place put too much stock in the Divas division and expected so much for whoever was going to dethrone Nikki. She was fine when everyone in PCB was new and on equal footing as far as main roster exposure goes but once Charlotte gets crowned the #1 contender, suddenly, she's only getting to where she is because of Ric Flair and everything she does sucks. Fans today sympathize with the underdog so Becky Lynch having an underdeveloped character doesn't matter to them because she's "stifled by the man to push Ric's horse-faced daughter", which makes even more resentment and the lack of empathy for Charlotte that much more pronounced. 

So with all that being said, it wouldn't matter if Charlotte's character changed because in eyes of some of her haters, she represents "everything wrong with the business", which means they'll put in extra effort to vilify her and call out every fault of hers to exaggerated levels. 

The popular notion is that she's being rightfully labeled as a failure for her bad title reign even though that Table For Three she, Tamina, and Natalya had confirms she has little to no control on how she's booked. That same courtesy wouldn't be extended to Paige despite her lackluster title reign. They'd rightfully say she was put in a bad spot and that what she did wasn't a true representation of her talent. 

There's also criticism towards her character and how bad and lacking of depth it is yet despite having no character building moments since her debut and having nothing significant to work with, Becky Lynch is apparently a better canididate just for knowing how to put on a better armbar/looking prettier.

All in all, some of it is just exaggerated hate being disguised as justifiable resentment and shouldn't be taken seriously. However, a lot of it comes from a good place because NXT proved that Charlotte can be worth watching when she's playing the right role but for now, as much as I hate to say it, she's a channel changer.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Charlotte beat Paige again in Belfast (along with Alicia Fox), Paige definitely winning at SvS.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

SUPERIOR said:


> There's also criticism towards her character and how bad and lacking of depth it is yet despite having no character building moments since her debut and having nothing significant to work with, Becky Lynch is apparently a better canididate just for knowing how to put on a better armbar/looking prettier.


I still like Charlotte and agree with everything else you said but Becky is also showing way more charisma with what she's given, which is often pure crap, than Charlotte (as a face, she played a good heel in NXT) is coming across right now too, mostly. It's daft to act like Becky's fans are just thinking with their dicks or pointing to matches because Charlotte is also one of the most wooden actresses in the division.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Hurin said:


> I still like Charlotte and agree with everything else you said but Becky is also showing way more charisma with what she's given, which is often pure crap, than Charlotte (as a face, she played a good heel in NXT) is coming across right now too, mostly. It's daft to act like Becky's fans are just thinking with their dicks or pointing to matches because Charlotte is also one of the most wooden actresses in the division.


I'm willing to give some of them the benefit of the doubt but if their main concern is character work, they ought to remove the splinter from their own eye before worrying about someone else's.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

CretinHop138 said:


> Charlotte beat Paige again in Belfast (along with Alicia Fox), Paige definitely winning at SvS.


You cannot tell who is winning a ppv from a house show. The results are always the same. Winner could go either way. If WWE is smart they give Paige a real title reign this time, especially with how they have made her the new face of the division recently. It would also allow Charlotte to rebuild which she needs desperately. Having the title reign drag for Charlotte could kill her career.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

SUPERIOR said:


> Charlotte didn't mention her Dad nearly as much as she did on the main roster. It's definitely toned down now and anyone saying otherwise installing out of their ass but it used to be borderline unbearable. But I think the a good number of people pushing forth that grievance in the first place put too much stock in the Divas division and expected so much for whoever was going to dethrone Nikki. She was fine when everyone in PCB was new and on equal footing as far as main roster exposure goes but once Charlotte gets crowned the #1 contender, suddenly, she's only getting to where she is because of Ric Flair and everything she does sucks. Fans today sympathize with the underdog so Becky Lynch having an underdeveloped character doesn't matter to them because she's "stifled by the man to push Ric's horse-faced daughter", which makes even more resentment and the lack of empathy for Charlotte that much more pronounced.
> 
> So with all that being said, it wouldn't matter if Charlotte's character changed because in eyes of some of her haters, she represents "everything wrong with the business", which means they'll put in extra effort to vilify her and call out every fault of hers to exaggerated levels.
> 
> ...


Woah! Thought I was reading about Roman Reigns for a second. All 2nd/3rd generation wrestlers might as well just quit & find other careers.
:mj2
Don't see why she gets hate for where she's at. Sasha's reign will be all the more sweeter since it'll have a build. Sad that fans can't see the bug picture.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

SUPERIOR said:


> Charlotte didn't mention her Dad nearly as much as she did on the main roster. It's definitely toned down now and anyone saying otherwise installing out of their ass but it used to be borderline unbearable. But I think the a good number of people pushing forth that grievance in the first place put too much stock in the Divas division and expected so much for whoever was going to dethrone Nikki. She was fine when everyone in PCB was new and on equal footing as far as main roster exposure goes but once Charlotte gets crowned the [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL] contender, suddenly, she's only getting to where she is because of Ric Flair and everything she does sucks. Fans today sympathize with the underdog so Becky Lynch having an underdeveloped character doesn't matter to them because she's "stifled by the man to push Ric's horse-faced daughter", which makes even more resentment and the lack of empathy for Charlotte that much more pronounced.
> 
> So with all that being said, it wouldn't matter if Charlotte's character changed because in eyes of some of her haters, she represents "everything wrong with the business", which means they'll put in extra effort to vilify her and call out every fault of hers to exaggerated levels.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone could have a good title reign with how the division is booked right now. Charlotte is suffering due to being in the #1 spot but Paige, Becky and probably Sasha, despite the talent they all undeniably have, would all struggle due to the overarching staleness feeling.

None of them really deserve the hate, and the booking is slowly getting better but i still don't really think they truly know what they're doing or where they want to go with the whole thing.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

SUPERIOR said:


> I'm willing to give some of them the benefit of the doubt but if their main concern is character work, they ought to remove the splinter from their own eye before worrying about someone else's.


Well all I'm saying is that while none of them have been great in that regard since getting called up, I think Sasha and Becky are both inarguably better than Charlotte's character work. And that's *not entirely her fault*, but they're at least delivering their lines more believably than Charlotte. But I just think she's meant to be a heel, based on NXT, and who her father is of course :wink2: 



islesfan13 said:


> You cannot tell who is winning a ppv from a house show. The results are always the same. Winner could go either way. If WWE is smart they give Paige a real title reign this time, especially with how they have made her the new face of the division recently. It would also allow Charlotte to rebuild which she needs desperately. Having the title reign drag for Charlotte could kill her career.


And what faces challenge for Paige's title after Charlotte's inevitable rematch? Feed Becky to her, while Sasha turns face, but then feed *Sasha* to Paige and kill any momentum she might have from the turn? That's just going to make the new call ups look like geeks compared to her. I like Paige a lot but I think she should be on the backburner of the title picture for awhile, at least until they've established the others or if they are going to use Paige to establish one.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Woah! Thought I was reading about Roman Reigns for a second. All 2nd/3rd generation wrestlers might as well just quit & find other careers.
> :mj2
> Don't see why she gets hate for where she's at. Sasha's reign will be all the more sweeter since it'll have a build. Sad that fans can't see the bug picture.


I may not like Roman Reigns but fuck fans who complain about him or anyone else being where they are because of family. We have enough jobbers in Curtis Axel and Tamina to prove that having a famous Dad will only get you so far. If they still continue bitching about the Flair mentioning, I hope WWE trolls them by hiring Dillon and Blanchard and putting them together with Anderdon and Charlotte to make a new Four Horsemen stable. Wooing, limo riding, four finger hands, golden Rolex watches, diamonds are forever. I want that shit every week until they puke out their ears.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Hurin said:


> And what faces challenge for Paige's title after Charlotte's inevitable rematch? Feed Becky to her, while Sasha turns face, but then feed *Sasha* to Paige and kill any momentum she might have from the turn? That's just going to make the new call ups look like geeks compared to her. I like Paige a lot but I think she should be on the backburner of the title picture for awhile, at least until they've established the others or if they are going to use Paige to establish one.


This is the HUGE problem i see if they were to turn Charlotte heel. Natalya aside, Becky would be the only face in the division. There's always the feeling that they want to turn Sasha face, which would suck in my opinion as that's just not her strength.

And Becky and Sasha being fed to Paige consecutively would be horrendous for a number of reasons. The WWE need to be careful with where they go right now.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Hurin said:


> Well all I'm saying is that while none of them have been great in that regard since getting called up, I think Sasha and Becky are both inarguably better than Charlotte's character work. And that's *not entirely her fault*, but they're at least delivering their lines more believably than Charlotte. But I just think she's meant to be a heel, based on NXT, and who her father is of course :wink2:
> 
> 
> And what faces challenge for Paige's title after Charlotte's inevitable rematch? Feed Becky to her, while Sasha turns face, but then feed *Sasha* to Paige and kill any momentum she might have from the turn? That's just going to make the new call ups look like geeks compared to her. I like Paige a lot but I think she should be on the backburner of the title picture for awhile, at least until they've established the others or if they are going to use Paige to establish one.


 Its simple actually. Paige beats charlotte, next ppv they have their rematch Paige goes over dirty again. Then you have Becky come in loses by getting screwed over by Sasha. Triple threat Paige wins by dq or something. Have this go until mania giving Sasha her first championship win. Not many other ways to go besides feeding Paige Becky and Sasha to charlotte which nobody wants to see. We also can forget about the bellas who will always be involved in some way as well.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

CraigWL said:


> This is the HUGE problem i see if they were to turn Charlotte heel. Natalya aside, Becky would be the only face in the division. There's always the feeling that they want to turn Sasha face, which would suck in my opinion as that's just not her strength.
> 
> And Becky and Sasha being fed to Paige consecutively would be horrendous for a number of reasons. The WWE need to be careful with where they go right now.


The only way I see Sasha breaking away from Naomi is a face turn so it really depends how they book face Sasha after that, if shes generic babyface we may have problems but I feel Trips won't allow that to happen and she's that over right now she may as well be a face keep the attitude but adapt the promos to be face style and it may work. I don't think she would be fed to Paige either in this instant she's be one taking Paige down, you could use the earlier matches and say Paige never beat Sasha and have Paige play the cowardly heel avoiding Sasha at all costs until Sasha finally gets that shot and wins the title.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Its simple actually. Paige beats charlotte, next ppv they have their rematch Paige goes over dirty again. Then you have Becky come in loses by getting screwed over by Sasha. Triple threat Paige wins by dq or something. Have this go until mania giving Sasha her first championship win. Not many other ways to go besides feeding Paige Becky and Sasha to charlotte which nobody wants to see.


Have this be a slow burn to Becky getting Sasha's title and I'll be all for it :wink2:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hurin said:


> I can't see that happening, but I could see backlash towards anyone that seems likely to take the titles off of them. Some Sasha fans in particular tbh strike me as being unlikely to accept anyone taking the title off of her no matter how good they are. Ambrose's reign would depend more on his challengers.


I say that not because I think they will be bad but because whoever has the title WWE must support and there for they are being shoved down throats. Before his injury in 2014 Bryan even started to get this backlash and he was getting amazing face pops.

I liken to how whenever a music act finally gets mainstream attention or acclaim a CERTAIN type of fan will turn on them, and look for the next "held down" talent



SUPERIOR said:


> Charlotte didn't mention her Dad nearly as much as she did on the main roster. It's definitely toned down now and anyone saying otherwise installing out of their ass but it used to be borderline unbearable. But I think the a good number of people pushing forth that grievance in the first place put too much stock in the Divas division and expected so much for whoever was going to dethrone Nikki. She was fine when everyone in PCB was new and on equal footing as far as main roster exposure goes but once Charlotte gets crowned the #1 contender, suddenly, she's only getting to where she is because of Ric Flair and everything she does sucks. Fans today sympathize with the underdog so Becky Lynch having an underdeveloped character doesn't matter to them because she's "stifled by the man to push Ric's horse-faced daughter", which makes even more resentment and the lack of empathy for Charlotte that much more pronounced.
> 
> So with all that being said, it wouldn't matter if Charlotte's character changed because in eyes of some of her haters, she represents "everything wrong with the business", which means they'll put in extra effort to vilify her and call out every fault of hers to exaggerated levels.
> 
> ...


See that's whats annoying. She went from loved (even as a heel) to Flair's hack daughter. I know the IWC is full of different people but we all can see she's getting very different fan treatment.


Idk I just can't get into the new way of mixing kayfabe and reality to determine who to cheer and boo. I can understand not liking anyone if its based on entertainment. But disliking a talent because they had family ties or because they haven't wrestled as long as ____ seems highly personal.

It's like the only way to get over now is to be hidden on NXT or not have a World/Diva title push going.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

It certainly doesn't help that WWE's champions are mostly booked as morons and winning a title always seems to come with watering down a character even more than they already have been.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> You cannot tell who is winning a ppv from a house show. The results are always the same. Winner could go either way. If WWE is smart they give Paige a real title reign this time, especially with how they have made her the new face of the division recently. It would also allow Charlotte to rebuild which she needs desperately. Having the title reign drag for Charlotte could kill her career.


Same exact booking for Summerslam 2014.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yep give Paige the title for now, she is the face of the divas division right now. And really popular with the young demo. And she has been on fire recently. I know their is some who love her or hate her, but she is polarizing. She is not cookie cutter, and that is what I like about her. Charlotte needs to get away from her dads gimmick.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I say that not because I think they will be bad but because whoever has the title WWE must support and there for they are being shoved down throats. Before his injury in 2014 Bryan even started to get this backlash and he was getting amazing face pops.
> 
> I liken to how whenever a music act finally gets mainstream attention or acclaim a CERTAIN type of fan will turn on them, and look for the next "held down" talent
> 
> ...


Stop saying IWC.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheGmGoken said:


> Stop saying IWC.


No


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The IWC wants Paige to win the title.


----------



## JohnFNCena (Jul 3, 2006)

The problem isn't with Charlotte being face or heel. The problem is that no woman on main WWE television has any character what so ever.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

JohnFNCena said:


> The problem isn't with Charlotte being face or heel. The problem is that no woman on main WWE television has any character what so ever.


I disagree.

Paige has a decent character.

Bellas do, to some extent.

Even Becky has a character of being awkward and funny lol (even though it sucks)

They are not even trying with Charlotte, except -

Woooooo, I am Ric Flair's daughter , Wooooo ... The Nature Girl :S


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

i wouldn't say she is unlikable but she is very cringy piggybacking her dad is one of the worse things you could do imagine Orton starting his career as a cowboy.........she needs to find her own persona just being Natch's daughter won't cut it


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Charlotte's main problem is her character to be honest, Charlotte just doesn't cut it right now as a face with her current gimmick. She's natural as a heel and her gimmick just screams that anyway. 

There are many in the division with poor characters, for example, Becky's character sucks, but she at least comes across naturally doing it, because she's a bit goofy outside of the ring anyway. People can get over quite well by being themselves, and Charlotte just doesn't seem like she's being herself. Is it her fault? Not really, she's a great talent, she just needs a better character to work with, she could easily be established as one of the major heels in the division going forward along with Sasha.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

She has no character other than being the daughter of Ric Flair... which is sad because she is talented in the ring but awful on the mic!


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

SUPERIOR said:


> I may not like Roman Reigns but fuck fans who complain about him or anyone else being where they are because of family. *We have enough jobbers in Curtis Axel and Tamina to prove that having a famous Dad will only get you so far.* If they still continue bitching about the Flair mentioning, I hope WWE trolls them by hiring Dillon and Blanchard and putting them together with Anderdon and Charlotte to make a new Four Horsemen stable. Wooing, limo riding, four finger hands, golden Rolex watches, diamonds are forever. I want that shit every week until they puke out their ears.


No doubt true in some cases. Otoh someone like Tamina might not have ever made it to, and lasted six years in, the world's largest wrestling fed if not for her pedigree. What she brings to a product does not stand out as being terribly worthy of much. I doubt Ted DiBiase Jr. would have been considered for ending the Undertaker's 'mania streak without his name either.

Depending on the time and situation I think it can definitely be an asset. Of course it also invites comparisons the younger person may not be able to live up to.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm actually shocked more "political correct" / "sjw" types don't bash Charlotte on twitter. 

most all her promos she says she's "genetically superior", I've waited for 'sjw post-feminists' to bash her for blonde hair, blue eyed "Aryan" ideations 
of course may hap her "female privilege" gives her that pass.


>

muwhahaha....


:troll:


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

How can Flair's daughter not know how to wrestle or cut a promo? 

:trips7


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm starting to think Paige was right when she said Charlotte needed more time in NXT as she herself underestimated the difference between NXT and the main roster in terms of the way things happen when she came up.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

I find her hard to watch i usually switch over every time she tries to talk or wrestle


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

What is there to like about any chick wrestler?

Unless you're a female or gay, there is nothing to relate to.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

WWE are really desperate to get Charlotte over and it showed tonight.

It was a wrong decision to put the belt on Charlotte.

They should have put the belt on Sasha, and let Charlotte develop her mic skills and character, but as usual .......


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

she will get a heel turn one day, be patient guys :ann1


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

hando88c said:


> How can Flair's daughter not know how to wrestle or cut a promo?
> 
> :trips7


Because acquired characteristics are not passed on genetically?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't think Charlotte is unlikable. The whole thing when she nearly defeated Nikki and Flair was there and she cried, etc...I thought that was well done. 

But it's just that there's not a lot of entertainment in what she does. You cannot pay money to see that. She's like the Ronnie Garvin of Divas.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes,she is.She is worse than Roman Reigns at doing promos.
WWE please teach people to talk before you give them a mic.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

She is painful to watch at times, seriously. :deanfpalm


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

hando88c said:


> How can Flair's daughter not know how to wrestle or cut a promo?
> 
> :trips7


Why she isn't blading in the first place FFS!?


----------



## outtanowhere (Oct 12, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> :nah
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again Charlotte is the weakest of the 4 Horsewomen and often needed carried through her matches this was especially evident in the Fatal Four Way between them, I'd even rank Paige, Nattie and Nikki over Charlotte in the ring.
> 
> ...


LOL. İ am by no means a charlotte fan,but the girl is better in the ring than any other diva right now.She has that unique presence with superior athleticisim.


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

Drago said:


> Why she isn't blading in the first place FFS!?




She bleeds a few days a month anyway. :hbk2


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

While bleeding, she says WOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Occultist said:


> What is there to like about any chick wrestler?
> 
> Unless you're a female or gay, there is nothing to relate to.


This has to be one of the worst posts I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

The best thing Charlotte can do for herself right now is put on a great match with Paige at SS. I wouldn't totally put it past her to do so. There's a big issue as to where they go with the whole thing if she retains though, barring a Becky heel turn following the PPV, they'd have to pull the trigger on Sasha.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

in nxt she was good as a badass that was just a superior athlete but on raw all she did was woo and then when she spoke sentences she was worse


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

She hates her dad

ex junkie

her and her boyfriend beat the shit out of her dad together. 

that's fucking shitty guys, I don't give a fuck how ya spin it. Even if you hate your ma, or pa, leave. Don't beat them down, unless it's self defense. But hating them, sure, but at least respect they brought you into the world. 

After I saw that not just her, but both her and her boyfriend ganged up on Ric and beat him bloody in public, an old man. Then Charlotte kicks and jumps on a cop and gets her ass tasered for assaulting cop and resisting arrest, domestic violence. 

she's just a white trash junkie. She has meth face anyhow


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I hope Paige wins on Sunday or I am giving up on the division, Charlotte is the death of it. Nikki was a fantastic champion and everything a champ should be and now we have THIS ATROCITY, Flair tribute act, pushed soley on her name only, the majority of fans don't give a shit about her and won't unless she shows she is actually something other than the WOO girl who does the flips... she is so boring... Paige is the way to go, amazing worker with over a decade of experience and a natural born superstar someone more than fit to carry the division next few years and can do amazing things with Sasha Banks (who deserves it above most girls and is another all around great worker) and also continue her feud with Becky Lynch as well. Charlotte had her chance and she failed, go away and come back when you figure yourself out Daddy's Girl.*


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

she just comes off as insincere as hell... people like to pick reigns apart for being forced, well here's some fresh meat for you guys lol!


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

Itami said:


> This has to be one of the worst posts I've seen in a long time.


Sorry you feel that way?

You can think a chick is a good worker or whatever, but if you can relate to a female gimmick as a grown man...smh.


----------



## New Day (Sep 20, 2015)

I keep seeing people make fun of her looks and its weird she is a good looking woman with a nice smile the only thing i dont like on her is her manly arms


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *I hope Paige wins on Sunday or I am giving up on the division, Charlotte is the death of it. Nikki was a fantastic champion and everything a champ should be and now we have THIS ATROCITY, Flair tribute act, pushed soley on her name only, the majority of fans don't give a shit about her and won't unless she shows she is actually something other than the WOO girl who does the flips... she is so boring... Paige is the way to go, amazing worker with over a decade of experience and a natural born superstar someone more than fit to carry the division next few years and can do amazing things with Sasha Banks (who deserves it above most girls and is another all around great worker) and also continue her feud with Becky Lynch as well. Charlotte had her chance and she failed, go away and come back when you figure yourself out Daddy's Girl.*







Nikki was a fantastic champion? I hope you're joking. You can not even qualify that argument with anything logical.


----------



## New Day (Sep 20, 2015)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Nikki was a fantastic champion? I hope you're joking. You can not even qualify that argument with anything logical.


he said he rather have paige winning and you found the nikki part bad?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2015)

This shitty site was all over Charlotte's dick months ago and got hard when she was called up, but just as always, like Reigns, Rollins, Ziggler and many others who they praise, when she wins the big one, it's straight to the hate because everyone likes and knows about it now. It's hipster mentality.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

The Weeknd said:


> This shitty site was all over Charlotte's dick months ago and got hard when she was called up, but just as always, like Reigns, Rollins, Ziggler and many others who they praise, when she wins the big one, it's straight to the hate because everyone likes and knows about it now. *It's hipster mentality.*


Oh yes. It's not like having mediocre promos and ok matches since getting called up have anything to do with it. The hipster mentally excuse is always to blame. I actually like Charlotte but I'm not blind to the fact that she's struggling like hell to find her footing. Like it or not, when you wear the strap your work gets picked apart more so than anyone else in the division. That's one of the perks of being the Champion.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I think you well find 99% of people would rather Paige winning. She's currently the most over diva on the roster. And killing it as heel atm. As for Charlotte shes good in the ring. But theirs nothing markatble about her at all. Just like Natayla. IT helps her father is Ric Flair.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

If charlotte continues crying. We should just dress her-up as an indian. And throw litter on the highway.


----------



## mrspickles (Nov 22, 2015)

She's just a bit too much of a babyface, probably the same reason people don't like Cena, far too clean cut. At least with someone like Bayley they've taken the babyface persona and really ran with it. When she says it was her dream to be in WWE you really believe it, when you hear Charlotte saying she's not in WWE because of her father you don't quite believe it.
There aren't many layers to her, she's literally just Flair's daughter and they need to stop using that gimmick so much.
She seems talented in the ring but can't say she's shown it too much since coming to RAW. 
I wouldn't say she's unlikable, she's just dull, and bland, and makes you want to root for the heel over her, especially if that heel is Paige or Sasha.


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

I look at her sometimes and I wonder if Flair's Son actually died or if it's just a cover story for him having the op & becoming Charlotte.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Lucifer The Dark said:


> I look at her sometimes and I wonder if Flair's Son actually died or if it's just a cover story for him having the op & becoming Charlotte.


That's mean bro.

That was more nastier than funny.


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

Charlotte is too talented not to be an amazing heel. She's the next Michelle McCool (who was awesome by the way)


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

already explained 100 times on here how you people can get around the aimless charlotte hate...

not doing it again...

only way to get a point across is pointless nonsensical hate... so.....

#CHARLOTTE >>>PAIGELOL


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

People who think Charlotte is better then Paige LOL. Shes their because her daddys Ric Flair, simple. A wet blanket has more personality. Shes no different to Natayla. Technically sound in ring, but thats all she got.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wonderllama said:


> Charlotte is too talented not to be an amazing heel. She's the next Michelle McCool (who was awesome by the way)


Thats an insult to Michelle Mccool.


----------



## Pareshx (Nov 6, 2006)

Agree, v unlikable. No endearing qualities. Even if I didn't know she was a flair, I would still not want to see her in the main event. Knowing she is a flair, she has 100% been in advantageous position and leapfrogged other divas to main event title picture. I don't think there's a depth in talent so she probably would've been in the picture eventually. No where near talented or charismatic or capable as Paige, Banks, Nikki. Her as champion is a step backwards for sure. Pushed too quickly..


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I had high hopes for Charlotte on the main roster. It took a while, but I ended up liking her in NXT. Giving her the title so soon was a huge mistake. She's basically getting the Reigns push because she's a Flair. No one gives two shits about her and she's proving that she makes a terrible face. They've kind of made a mess of her...which is no surprise.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

She has a job because of who her Dad is. End of story.


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

thelegendkiller said:


> That's mean bro.
> 
> That was more nastier than funny.


I'm not the only one who's thought it, I'm just the one to say it. >


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

3ku1 said:


> Thats an insult to Michelle Mccool.


Both are unover as hell.

So, its not an insult to anyone to do this comparison


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> People who think Charlotte is better then Paige LOL. Shes their because her daddys Ric Flair, simple. A wet blanket has more personality. Shes no different to Natayla. Technically sound in ring, but thats all she got.


Paige fans shouldn't throw to many stones considering Paige is only a wrestler because of her family, and Paige has yet to deliver a single promo that isn't atrocious or even consistently deliver in the ring.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

EvaMaryse said:


> Paige fans shouldn't throw to many stones considering Paige is only a wrestler because of her family, and Paige has yet to deliver a single promo that isn't atrocious or even consistently deliver in the ring.


Yeah because Rowdy Ricky Knight and Sweet Saraya are on the stature as Ric Flair within the WWE :mj 

As for your comment about her promos you forgot to add "in your opinion" but as usual you like to state your opinions as fact 
:bunk


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Yeah because Rowdy Ricky Knight and Sweet Saraya are on the stature as Ric Flair within the WWE :mj
> 
> As for your comment about her promos you forgot to add "in your opinion" but as usual you like to state your opinions as fact
> :bunk


Every single post by him/her is complaining about how indy marks "bring down Nikki" and yet all he/she does is post negative crap about Paige any chance he/she gets.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Charlotte just plain out sucks. When Nikki had the belt, sure it was boring, but I at least watched the segments. Since Charlotte has taken over, I find myself skipping the promo's/matches after the first 45 seconds. It's all just way too cringey to sit thru.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Yeah because Rowdy Ricky Knight and Sweet Saraya are on the stature as Ric Flair within the WWE :mj
> 
> As for your comment about her promos you forgot to add "in your opinion" but as usual you like to state your opinions as fact
> :bunk


When did I say her parents are on the same level as Ric? You indy smarks cant read or something, you just see words and make up what you want to read. Her parents are wrestlers, Paige became a wrestler because of that, you cant dispute that, she's just in the family business.

Did the person I quoted say "in their opinion"? Why aren't you jumping down their throat? And of course its my opinion duh, Im posting it on a forum. But why do you Paige marks feel the need to pretend she's some promo Goddess? She's terrible on the mic.





islesfan13 said:


> Every single post by him/her is complaining about how indy marks "bring down Nikki" and yet all he/she does is post negative crap about Paige any chance he/she gets.


I've given Paige props when she's done well, she's delivered a few good matches. Im not going to pretend she's perfect and is constantly delivering good matches or has ever cut a good promo just because she's some IWC favourite.

Hypocritically everyone of your posts is about how Paige is perfect and she carries the entire Divas division and everyone else sucks.


----------



## Classic Dude (Nov 25, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> Yeah because Rowdy Ricky Knight and Sweet Saraya are on the stature as Ric Flair within the WWE :mj
> 
> As for your comment about her promos you forgot to add "in your opinion" but as usual you like to state your opinions as fact
> :bunk





islesfan13 said:


> Every single post by him/her is complaining about how indy marks "bring down Nikki" and yet all he/she does is post negative crap about Paige any chance he/she gets.


You two act as if Paige is the only Diva in the entire roster. I like Paige as well, but come on, you're taking this too far.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

I knew this shit would happen I wasn't happy at all when she beat Nikki even though I liked Charlotte on Nxt they never even build her up probably or allowed her to develop a character they shoved her right in the deep ocean and she is expected to swim she is ruined forever the same way Sheamus is she will always carry this kind of booking going forward like Roman Reigns is leaving people with a sour taste in they mouth.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree.

She looks like a transvestite call girl from a brazzers movie imo


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Charlotte's match with Paige at SS was painfully average, and the one on RAW, although a little better in my eyes, still didn't do much for her.

She brings nothing to feuds as a face. The longer she remains at the top of the pile, the more people will clamour for the likes of Banks and Lynch.

Get the title off of her, move her down the division a little bit and gradually turn her into a heel before she's completely and utterly screwed.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

She's done nothing to deserve the push she's gotten. Becky & Sasha were far better candidates for ending Nikki's record breaking title reign.



CraigWL said:


> Charlotte's match with Paige at SS was painfully average, and the one on RAW, although a little better in my eyes, still didn't do much for her.
> 
> She brings nothing to feuds as a face. The longer she remains at the top of the pile, the more people will clamour for the likes of Banks and Lynch.
> 
> Get the title off of her, move her down the division a little bit and gradually turn her into a heel before she's completely and utterly screwed.


She needs to develop her own character, & stop leeching off her father's popularity.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

CJ said:


> She's done nothing to deserve the push she's gotten. Becky & Sasha were far better candidates for ending Nikki's record breaking title reign.
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to develop her own character, & stop leeching off her father's popularity.



She still keeps doing the WOOOO..

Its just completely forced and makes her feel totally out of place


----------



## Suplex city (Nov 23, 2015)

At first when i saw her in her nxt title run she was having great matches and had great reign.But on main roster she is just not able to adjust to it and is too much dependent on her fathers signature moves and taunts that she feels too generimc and boring as chamo


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

I like Charlotte and have found her main roster matches to be enjoyable for the most part


----------



## amyfuchsialowe (Nov 29, 2015)

Come on omg wtf stop with these comments her a horse. come on omg wtf stop been so mean people thats bulling. come one omg wtf charlottes great she's like a amaon who can kick evryones butt and she a great presents. come on omg wtf stop making nauty comments her looks be nicer people.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

What on earth makes you think Banks will do any better under micro management? NXT was really good at hiding flaws. If they can't get it right with Charlotte they won't with Banks or Lynch.

"Adding depth to their characters" is a lame excuse to hide behind too.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

She _is_ terrible. I don't like to base it off looks but she's not attractive at all. I thought she was in her early forties. 

Wrestling-wise she is good enough compared to other divas, but we all know that there's better.

What really irks me is all the alluding to her father. And it REALLY irks me. It makes sense because being an unattractive girl who can wrestle would do nothing so they needed SOMETHING to make people care. But I hate all coat-tail riding family members. 

And I'm old enough to remember David and that taste will never be washed out of my mouth.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

To the people who are using Charlotte being unattractive as a valid reason why she is awful seriously switch to one of the other 500 channels with attractive females if you always need jerk off bait. Either that or stop being misogynist. That said she is not particularly good on the mic and that should really be covered better like it was in NXT. Still though she is a better worker then the majority of the male roster as she actually sells her opponents offense and doesn't ham it up looking to the crowd for chants like a lot of other new gen wrestlers do.


----------



## trizzypballr (Nov 30, 2015)

thelegendkiller said:


> I completely dislike Charlotte, more so as a face.
> 
> She has no face qualities whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Riding daddys coat tail... Remember Hunter worships the Nature Boy...


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

See Charlotte looks 40-45 with her wrinkles. It's hard to support a 40-45 year looking Diva. Most of the Divas are gorgeous. Charlotte may be athletic but her overall in-ring psychology is average. I don't see her as a top in-ring diva. Her mic work is well below average. She does not have any charisma IMO. 

SHE is bland. And if she gets the title without that connect with the audience and without developing her character then there's a problem. Crowd would not like her all the more.

I mean why should Sasha Banks, Alicia Fox, Naomi, Tamina not get the title shot as they all bring some great quality, they are very good by diva standards in something or the other. 

I don't think Charlotte has done something to deserve her spot.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

EvaMaryse said:


> When did I say her parents are on the same level as Ric? You indy smarks cant read or something, you just see words and make up what you want to read. Her parents are wrestlers, Paige became a wrestler because of that, you cant dispute that, she's just in the family business.
> 
> Did the person I quoted say "in their opinion"? Why aren't you jumping down their throat? And of course its my opinion duh, Im posting it on a forum. But why do you Paige marks feel the need to pretend she's some promo Goddess? She's terrible on the mic.
> 
> ...


I really don't care much about the Diva division to waste my time here considering I don't have a lot of time to watch WWE nowadays. 

But if you would stay over here, just watch the posts, follow for a couple of years and then post it would probably help you. As of now I saw a couple of posts and you came across as dumb and more of the type I will belittle your FAV as my fav is not getting the push. That is for dumb people.

Type less, follow more & I'm sure you'll be fine. Cheers!!!


----------

